# S.d.m.f.



## lucifuge (Jan 3, 2008)

Well folks, I'm finally gonna post a journal. 
After my daughter was born last December, any thought of regular training, eating, or sleeping was pretty mcuh impossible. I've lost about 30lbs since then, and I've gotten quite soft around the middle (rather depressing).
However, I finally have my garage and gym back (my garage had been taken over by a couple stray cats my wife felt she had to save, and of course the cats promptly took it upon themselves to destroy whatever they could) and I've put together a fairly solid routine, so starting tonight I'm diving back into the iron. I will do my best to post regularly, so please feel free to offer any comments or advice. 
That's about it, have a good one people.


----------



## katt (Jan 3, 2008)

ok - I'll go!

What are your stats? Height/weight

What does your workout look like?  

What does S d m f stand for?


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 3, 2008)

My stat's are: 
5' 10"/ 205lbs.  probably about 20% bf at the moment... I'm still trying to find my cailper, so I'm just guessing for now.

My routine's pretty basic:
Day 1: legs
Day 2: chest & triceps
Day 3: abs & cardio
Day 4: rest
Day 5: back & biceps
Day 6: shoulders
Day 7: rest 

Exercise selection is pretty fluid, I plan on changing it up every few weeks.

S.D.M.F. stands for strength, determination, merciless, forever.... I'm a huge Black Label Society fan and I adopted their slogan.


----------



## katt (Jan 4, 2008)

So when are the workouts starting??


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 4, 2008)

katt said:


> So when are the workouts starting??




Thankfully, last night


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 4, 2008)

O.K., I fully intended on posting this last night after training, but my daughter had different plans for me...anyway...
The 1st step back on the road to big-ness (hopefully anyway)

1/3/08  legs
Squats: 
95 x 20 (cold as hell in the garage, so I wanted a good warm up)
           135 x 15
           185 x 12
           225 x 6
           225 x 6
           225 x 6

Lunges: 
80 x 10,10
             80 x 8,8
             80 x 6,6 (these got real hard real fast)

Romanian Deadlifts: 
75 x 15
                             125 x 12
                             145 x 11

Leg Curls: (slow & strict) 
50 x 15
                                     50 x 15
                                     50 x 12

Standing Calf Raises: 
135 x 15
                                135 x 15
                                135 x 15

Nothing impressive tonight, but it's a start.


----------



## katt (Jan 4, 2008)

Workout looks good to me!


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 4, 2008)

Moving right along!
Tonight went pretty well

1/4/08

Chest & Triceps

Incline Bench: 
135 x 15
185 x 14
225 x 5  (I think I got a little too ambitious here) 
185 x 8

Flyes:
25's x 15
30'sx 12
30's x 10

Dips:
bodyweight x 10 x 10 x 10

Close Grip Bench:
135 x 9
135 x 8
135 x 8

Rope Press Downs:
50 x 12
50 x 10
50 x 10 (barely)

Overall a pretty good workout, kinda sucked when I failed with the 225 like that, but other than that not too bad at all. I feel great... I can't believe this, I'm actually looking forward to cardio tomorrow.
What the hell is wrong with me?


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 6, 2008)

1/5/08

Cardio was a nightmare
I didn't even think about my legs still being sore, just hopped on the elliptical and started trucking away... after about 30 seconds I wanted to quit.
Insted I managed to gut it out for just over 14 minutes. I was shooting for 15 so I'm a little dissapointed with that, but that happens sometimes.

Ab Training didn't work so well either...
Hanging Knee Raises:  40
Hanging Leg Raises:  20
Crunches :  17

This WILL improve...


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 8, 2008)

Last night went pretty well. I felt weak as hell going in, but it turned out decent in the end.

1/7/2008

Back & Biceps:

R.G. grip pull ups (chins):
10
10
8

W.G. pull ups:
10
9
8

W.G. pulldowns:
100 x 12
120 x 8
120 x 8

rack pulls:
135 x 12
225 x 10
225 x 10

dumbell rows:
40's x 12
45's x 10
45's x 10

barbell curls:
65 x 10
65 x 9
65 x 6 + 1 cheat & negative

hammers:
25's x 10
25's x 8
25's x 7


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 8, 2008)

Holy shit, thank god you defined that acronym cuz I thought it meant:

s.d.m.f. = Some Dumb Mother Fucker


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 8, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Holy shit, thank god you defined that acronym cuz I thought it meant:
> 
> s.d.m.f. = Some Dumb Mother Fucker



well, I'm sure my wife would agree with that definition most of the time


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 8, 2008)

1/8/08
Shoulders

Standing Military:
45 x 20
95 x 15
115 x 15
135 x 8

Seated Dumbell Press:
45 x 8
45 x 8
45 x 7

Rear Laterals:
25's x 12
25's x 12
25's x 10
 drop 
20's x 6

Side Laterals:
25's x 8
25's x 8
25's x 8

Barbell Shrugs:
135 x 12
145 x 12
155 x 10


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 11, 2008)

1/11

Back at it tonight. Skipped last night because my daughter had a 102 temp.
I expected this workout to suck since I'm running on practically no sleep today, however I was pleasantly surprised

Squats:  
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 9
245 x 6
245 x 4        

Lunges : 
80 x 12,12
80 x 11,11
80 x 8,8     

Romanian Deads:
135 x 10
185 x 10
185 x 10

Leg Curls: (nice & slow)
60 x 15
70 x 10
70 x 7  

Standing Calf Raises:
135 x 15
185 x 15
205 x 11

damn I love progress...
I finally found my caliper, I'm almost afraid to do it, but I'll use it tomorrow morning and post my shame


----------



## XFatMan (Jan 12, 2008)

Your workout is cool.

Do you take body fat measurements every day and then the average once a week? I'm just asking because I feel that taking those measurements only once a week asks for too much inconsistency - at least for me.


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 12, 2008)

XFatMan said:


> Your workout is cool.
> 
> 
> Do you take body fat measurements every day and then the average once a week? I'm just asking because I feel that taking those measurements only once a week asks for too much inconsistency - at least for me.



Hey thanks man.
As to your question...No, in fact I think the last time I checked it was at least 6 months ago. Hell, I just managed to find my caliper (for some reason it was buried in the back of a drawer in my wife's bathroom... and I don't think she's ever used it) yesterday morning and that wouldn't have happened if I wasn't searching for something else.
Anyway, I'll be checking it every couple weeks.
Today I am offically:
204 lbs
19% body fat

I think I'll shoot for 15% for now...


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 12, 2008)

1/12/08

Workout went well tonight. Went up in everything, maybe I should go without sleep more often...

Chest & Triceps:

Incline Bench
135 x 10
185 x 10
205 x 10
225 x 6
225 x 5 

Flyes
30's x 12
30's x 12
30's x 12

Dips
BW x 12
     x 12
     x 11

Close grip Bench:
135 x 11
145 x 9
145 x 8

Rope Pressdowns:
50 x 12
60 x 11
60 x 10

Knee Raises: ( threw these in for the hell of it)
46


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 14, 2008)

1/14/08

Skipped yesterday and just relaxed and finally got some decent sleep, and it seems to have helped alot. I put in a realtively easy 30 minutes on the elliptical. I've decided to work abs in on other days after my 'standard' workouts.
 I'm surprised that I'm 'coming back' this quickly. I realize that soon the fabled muscle memory will run out and I'll hit a wall, I just hope it doesn't happen too soon.


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 15, 2008)

Wife talked me into taking last night off from work, so I took the advantage of the situation to get my back & bi session in. It went pretty well...

Chins:
BW x 12 x 12 x 9

W.G. Pullups:
BW x 12 x 10 x 9

W.G. Pulldowns:
120 x 10 x 9 x 9

Rack Pulls:
185 x 12
225 x 11 x 11

Dumbell Rows:
45's x 12 x 12 x 12

Barbell Curls:
65 x 11 x 10 x 7 + 1 neg

Hammers:
25 x 10 x 8 x 8


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2008)

Liking both the Black Label Society reference, and the workouts! Keep it up


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey thanks Gaz...
I 've been checking out your journal, and I gotta tell you, I think your insane... hard fukkin core, but insane


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> Hey thanks Gaz...
> I 've been checking out your journal, and I gotta tell you, I think your insane... hard fukkin core, but insane



The avatar gives it away reall .

Thanks though.

What are your goals right now, anyways?


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 15, 2008)

currently, my main goal is getting myself back into the habit of training regularly. For over a year, my training has been sporadic at best...so  once I'm 're-acclimated' to the grind, and drop to at least 15% bf, I'm going for more size.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2008)

Well you're in the right forum, my friend. Like Kelju was saying in his journal, the atmosphere here is like compost for success.

Just keep focused, and keep learning, and theres nothing you cant acheive


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 15, 2008)

Can't argue with that, KelJu does tend to make some pretty good observations. I fully agree with your statement as well. The focus is definitely there, and learning is always fun. I fully expect a grand ,albeit painful, adventure ahead.


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm not kidding about the painful part either... my back feels like someone kicked the shit out of me right now.


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 17, 2008)

Went pretty good last night. ran out of fuel for the heater after about 10 minutes, so I got to train in the cold. Under Armor is some beautiful stuff... anyway.
Made progress again, it got pretty tough going towards the end though. Especially the side laterals, actually cheated just a bit on the last set.

1/16/08
shoulders

standing military:
95 x 12
135 x 10 x 9 x 6 + 2 push presses

seated dmbll press:
45's x 10 x 10 x 6 (drop) 40's x 4   -ouch-

rear laterals:
25's x 12
30's x 10 x 10 x 9

side laterals:
25's x 10 x 10 x 10  (just a little bit of swing on the last 2 reps)

shrugs:
155 x 12
175 x 12 x 10

crunches:
3 x 15


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 20, 2008)

1/20/2008
Took an extra day off since it was so ungodly cold...
 Leg day... I have no idea what happened today. 

Squats:
155 x 10
228 x 8
245 x 0 (took it to the hole and had to leave it there, so..)
135 x 10 (just to get myself fired up a little bit)
245 x 0 (once again, took it down,and couldn't come back up WTF?)
225 x 10
225 x 10  the last 2 of these were hard as hell

Lunges
90 x 8,8
    x 7,7
    x 6,6

Romanian Deads:
185 x 11
      x 10
      x 9

Leg Curls:
70 x 12
    x 10
    x 9

Standing calf raises:
208 x 12
      x 12
      x 10

Very strange session. It took everything I had to gut out the final reps on EVERYTHING, but when I finished, it didn't 'feel' like I'd just finished a good workout. 
I dunno, it was an odd and mildly depressing experience. Just have to go for it again next round.


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 22, 2008)

1/22/08
Back in the game again... still felt weak today, but it went well

Chest & Triceps:

Incline Bench
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 5
225 x 4
225 x 4 / 185 x 4/ 155 x 6/ 135 x 5 (drop set) 

Flyes
30's x 12
30's x 12
30's x 12

Dips
BW x 11
x 12
x 11

Close grip Bench:
135 x 8
135 x 9
135 x 8

Rope Pressdowns:
60 x 12
60 x 11
60 x 9

Knee Raises: 
15,15,13


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 23, 2008)

1/23/08

Weighted Chins:
10lbs x 10 x 9 x 9

Weighted W.G. Pullups:
10lbs x 9 x 9 x 9

W.G. Pulldowns:
120 x 10 x 10 x 9

Rack Pulls:
135 x 8
225 x 8
235 x 8
245 x 6   

Dumbell Rows:
50's x 10 x 10 x 9

Barbell Curls:
65 x 12 x 11 x 9  

Hammers:
25 x 10 x 8 x 8

Damn, this one wiped my ass out. Made some progress again. I don't think I'm gonna go over 8 reps anymore on rack pulls, I seem to start feeling it my lower back more at the higher reps... which probably means my form is degrading. 
I'll stick with 8 for a while and see how I like it. 
Well, until next time.....


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 24, 2008)

Good numbers on chin/pullups dude. That last workout looked tough as hell, too 

What height are you doing the rack pulls from?


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the kind words about the chins. I got more
than I expected, which of course makes me happy.
I'm using the lowest setting on my rack for the pulls... it's 
about 4 inches below my knees, so probably 15-16 inches 
off the floor. Now I'm curious so I'll have to measure it 
when I get home tonight. 
I gotta admit, last night was a pretty tough one. The sick part is I like it.

I checked my stats this morning, currently:
205.5 lbs
17% BF
so, I'm heading in the right direction.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 24, 2008)

Of course you like it, youre part of the IM crew, we're all crazy motherfunkers.

Thats pretty cool though, some people i see doing them from basically mid-thigh piss me off.


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 24, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Of course you like it, youre part of the IM crew, we're all crazy motherfunkers.
> 
> Thats pretty cool though, some people i see doing them from basically mid-thigh piss me off.



C'mon, that 1.5 inch rom is giving them GREAT results.
I know exactly what you mean though. That's one of the reason's I hate public gyms now. The last one I was at had the same 5 guys in it everyday and not a single one of them knew how to train. The most infuriating part was that they would ask me for advice, and then completely ignore what I told them.  "oh, I can't squat because I have a bad back", or another great one was when I was squatting and this guy comes up to me between sets and says "You know most guy's don't have the stones to go that deep, you're gonna tear up your knees." I said, "Yeah, unfortunately no one here knows how to squat." He just looked confused as I walked past him. 
There was so much of that kind of shit there. The bad thing is that it's a small gym and the same guys were always in there. This one guy made it a point to come talk to me EVERY time I was there. They couldn't seem to grasp the fact that I wasn't there to make new friends. I dunno, maybe I'm just too damned anti-social.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 24, 2008)

There were people like that in my last gym. Theyd ask me the best way to do OH press, and when i said not behind the neck because of shoulder problems theyd look at me like "how could that possibly give me shoulder problems?" and walk away and do it anyways, lol.

I always hated that. I also hate it in threads here when people ask for program advice, are given it, and then shoot it down because its not the same as they have on the program...

Its like saying "i have an apple, ill trade you for something" then refusing to trade for anything that isnt an apple. RETARDS.


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 26, 2008)

1/26/08
Not bad, made some progress across the board tonight. Nothing spectacular but every little bit is nice, ya know.

Shoulders

Standing Military:
80 x 10
135 x 10, 9, 9   

Seated Dumbell Press:
45 x 12, 10, 10, drop to 40's x 4  

Rear Laterals:
30's x 12, 12, 11, 10  

Side Laterals:
25's x 12, 12, 10  

Barbell Shrugs:
185 x 12, 12, 10    

Crunches:
15, 15, 15

At this rate, I'm gonna have to break down and buy some 35lb dumbells pretty soon. My wife's gonna love that...


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 30, 2008)

1/30/08
O.K.... back once again. My schedule's been a little jacked up this week. I fell behind a couple days as a result.

Squats: 
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 10
245 x 8          hmm, I didn't realize until now that I dropped a set... at least my weights went back up after last weeks bizarre session 

Lunges : 
90 x 8,8
90 x 8,8
90 x 7,7 

Romanian Deads:
185 x 10, 10, 10

Leg Curls: (nice & slow)
70 x 12, 12, 9

Standing Calf Raises:
205 x 12, 12, 12

Some progress again. 
I really can't wait for it to warm up a little. It doesn't matter how warm the garage gets, the weights are still FUKKING COLD...


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello again... sorry about the absence. Things have been kinda busy lately, and I haven't had much of a chance to post.

2/2/08
Chest & Tri's

incline bench: 
135 x 12
185 x 12
225 x 7, 5, 6

flyes:
40's x 8, 8, 8

weighted dips:
10lbs x 9, 9, 9

c.g. bench:
135 x 12
155 x 9, 7

rope pressdowns:
70 x 10, 10, 8   

leg raises:
3 x 15

this one was alot of fun for some reason, then I had....

2/4/08

Back & Bi's

weighted chins:
10# x 10, 9, 10

weighted pull ups:
10# x 9, 9, 9

w.g. pulldowns:
120 x 10
130 x 8, 7

rack pulls:
225 x 8
245 x 8
255 x 6

lawnmowers:
50's x 12, 12, 12

barbell curls:
65 x 12, 12, 10

hammers:
25's x 10, 10, 10

this one went well, however, it was not fun in the slightest.
After my second set of chins, I managed to bash myself in the knee with the 10 lb plate hanging on my belt. Then, in the middle of a rack pull my left hip popped (like when cracking your knuckles) and my entire leg went numb for about 2 seconds. It was very odd. It didn't hurt, thankfully... just felt very strange. However, it only did it once, so I'm figuring I need to do more stretching pre workout.
A productive session, but not a very enjoyable one.


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 7, 2008)

2/7/08
Shoulders

Standing military:
65 x 20
135 x 10
145 x 10
150 x 9, 6       Woo Hoo!

Seated Dmbll Press:
50's x 12, 12, 11      

Rear Laterals:
30's x 12, 12, 12

Side Laterals:
30's x 9, 9, 8  

Shrugs:
185 x 12, 12, 12

To put it simply, tonight kicked ass.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 8, 2008)

Looking good, man! Do the thumbs up mean personal bests?

Either way, good lifts!

Hows things?


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 8, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Looking good, man! Do the thumbs up mean personal bests?
> 
> Either way, good lifts!
> 
> Hows things?



Thanks Gaz,
The thumbs are for progress, although the 150 on military is only 5 lbs shy of my best. Hopefully in the next couple weeks I'll pass that.
I haven't made any PR's yet, although I am getting close on Incline's as well.
Other than that, things are going rather well. I'm busy as hell of course, but I'm working on some artwork that should make me a lot of cash, so that's always a good thing.
How are things with you?

Ya know, I almost tried some of your bodyweight stuff the other day- ok, not almost, I guess technically I did try it. I got 32 bodyweight squats before I decided that it sucked and went back to my routine.


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 12, 2008)

Last night sucked monkey balls.
For some reason my back has been a little stiff for the last couple days, so I decided that I was going to take it a little easy...which turned out to be a good plan since everything seemed to be incredibly heavy.

2/11/08
legs

Squats:
135 x 10, 10
185 x 10, 10

Leg Press: (swapped out lunges tonight)
135 x 12
225 x 12
295 x 12
315 x 10             these were MUCH harder than I expected

Romanian Deads:
185 x 10, 10, 10

Leg Curls:
50 x 15
60 x 12, 10

Calf Raises:
205 x 15, 13, 13

not my best performance... I don't feel like I pushed hard enough.
next session will be better.
However, I've felt like dook since I woke up this morning and my sinuses are not cooperating at all.... maybe all this 'arctic assault' training is starting to catch up with me. I gotta get some better heating for that garage...


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 14, 2008)

2/13/08

Hoped to set a PR today on inclines, didn't quite work out though.
However, I did make a nice jump with dips.

Incline Press:
135 x 12
185 x 12
225 x 8, 7, 4

Flyes:
40's x 10, 10, 8

Weighted Dips:
25# x 8, 8, 8    

C.G. Bench:
135 x 12
185 x 6, 6

Pressdowns:
70 x 12, 11, 10

I should have just went for the 235 on incline... maybe next week


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 17, 2008)

2/16/08

back & bi's:

weighted chins:
25# x 7, 7, 5  

weighted pull ups:
25# x 5, 5, 4  

pulldowns:
120 x 10
130 x 8, 8 

rack pulls:
185 x 8
225 x 8
248 x 8
275 x 4      woo hoo

lawnmowers:
50x 12
60 x 10, 9

barbell curls:
65 x 12
70 x 9, 7

hammers:
25's x 10, 10, 10

good stuff today.... by the time I got to curls my grip was so shot I had to take and extra minute or so between sets.
I'm gonna dig out my straps for next week.


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 21, 2008)

2/21/08
shoulders

standing military press:
65 x 10
135 x 10
155 x 8
160 x 5  finally a personal best !
unfortunately, every thing else suffered for it... well, except for shrugs

seated dumbell press:
50's x 8, 9, 10   

rear laterals:
30's x 12, 12, 10

side laterals:
30's x 8  damn, these were hard
30's x 3  (drop) 
25's x 5   these were quite difficult as well
25's x 10   used a little momentum on the last couple reps

shrugs:
205 x 10, 10, 10


very very happy with tonights events.
I just got over a cold that pretty much kiced my ass for 2 days, and I didn't expect to be able to lift shit, but I was pleasantly surprised. Now, with my luck I'll probably get sick again... but oh well. It was worth it to finally break through on an exercise that has always been really tough for me.
*S.D.M.F.*


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 24, 2008)

2/24/08
good old leg day

my knees have been killing me here lately... I'm pretty sure it's because I spend most of my mornings crawling around on the floor playing with my daughter. But because of this I've made a couple changes to my routine.
I'm now doing bench squats instead of atg and I'm swapping out lunges for leg extensions. Hopefully this will help out a bit.

squats:
95 x 15
135 x 12
225 x 8
275 x 6, 5

leg extensions:
70 x 15
95 x 15
115 x 12

Romanian deads:
135 x 10
205 x 10, 8

leg curls:
50 x 15
60 x 12, 12

calf raises:
225 x 12, 12, 12

workout felt pretty good and I got a nice burn throughout my lower body... I'm probably not going to be able to walk tomorrow


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 25, 2008)

*ranting...*

this has nothing to do with training, this is simply an outlet for me to vent a little bit.
I just found out, via phone call while at work, that my 17 year old niece has managed to become involved with a 32 year old man who just happens to be married with 2 small children.
Now, as if this wasn't infuriating enough, my sister talked to him on the phone and he literally told her: "You don't understand, I wasn't looking to find someone, but when I met her (at fukkin church no less) I just believe how she made me feel. She makes me feel alive, I'm in love with her"
now, what kind of sick fuck 32 year old is gonna say that about a fucking kid?... anyway
The guy hung up on my sister and refused to answer his phone, so she's heading out to his house to confront him. I think she should either call the cops, or give me the address. Knowing the sterling reputation of the local police, I have to say that I think I would be the better choice. I would tune this fucker up in about 30 seconds.
But no....... she doesn't want me to get involved because then Megan (my niece) will end up hating me. Personally, I think that's bullshit, my niece needs her fucking ass kicked too. Last year she ended up dating, and giving up her virginity to some 21 year old schmuck. Her stepfather busted her out on it and she came up with some fucking bullshit story to my sister that her step-dad propositioned her. 
Yeah, I got a phone call from my sister one morning. She's in tears telling me how my brother in law said these things to Megan, and now Megan's terrified and yadda yadda yadda... *thankfully* I was home alone with my baby daughter, otherwise I would have beat the hell outta that man, hell, I was so angry, I probably would have killed him. Then a little later, the truth comes out about the boyfriend and how she was essentially trying to discredit her step dad so she wouldn't get in trouble for having sex. I asked my sister what she was going to do about the boyfriend and she said she HAD to accept it or she'd risk pushing Megan away. I admit, at that point, I came unglued on my sister. I berated her for about 10 minutes about how her daughter lied and nearly got her step-dad seriously hurt/killed, and my daughter growing up without a father and that I couldn't believe that she would just accept that. 
She told me how Megan was just sooo in love with this guy and she wouldn't listen to anything my sister had to say on the subject and that she'd just have to get hurt and learn it on her own. I offered to have a little talk with the boyfriend and my sister asked me not to get involved unless she needed me to... so, out of respect for my sister (after all, it is HER daughter) I kept my mouth shut. Now this shit tonight... thankfully, my sister isn't just 'accepting' this one.
Damn, it's after 8:30... I gotta get moving... gotta get home.
laters


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 25, 2008)

well, due to events mentioned in the above rant, my training session had to be cut short tonight due to time constraints.
2/25/08
chest & tri's

incline bench
135 x 12
205 x 10
225 x 10
230 x 6    

flyes:
40's x 10, 10, 10

weighted dips:
 25# x 12, 8, 8

damn, I forgot what it was like to train when pissed. that really felt good.
wish I had some more time


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 28, 2008)

you know, all day I was looking forward to my back session tonight. I had decided to mix it up a little bit and add in straight arm pressdowns and some bent over rows just for a little extra volume. I was thinking about it all day.
Well, about 7 pm I started to get a headache... I figured it was due to a lack of caffeine so I had a cup of coffee and figured it'd go away. Well, it didn't. In fact by the time 11 pm rolled around and I was heading home, my head was frikkin pounding. I get home and go to turn the heater on in the garage... nope, can't do it. The door had a shelf of ice in front of it and I couldn't open the door, so I had to try and find something to chip the ice away... finally I get in the garage and get the heat going. 
I only made it halfway through before I just couldn't take the headache anymore. 
fukkin frustrating.

weighted chins
25# x 8, 5, 4

weighted pull ups
25# x 5, 4, 4

pulldowns
70 x 15
120 x 8, 8, 8

straight arm pressdowns
50 x 10, 10, 10

rack pulls
225 x 8
245 x 7, 2

seriously... I dunno if it's the kerosene fumes or what, but my head is killing me... 
fukk this, I'm out


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 1, 2008)

O.K., got a big day of hanging with the in-laws ahead of me, so I knocked out my shoulder routine early today.
Pretty good stuff today...

standing military
45 x 15
135 x 8
155 x 8, 5, 5

seated dumbell press
50's x 12, 10, 10

rear laterals  (lighter weight and dropped RI to 1 minute)
20's x 15, 15, 15

side laterals  (same as above)
20's x 10, 9, 8

shrugs
225 x 11, 11, 10

I also learned a very valuable lesson today, don't shave your head after a good shoulder workout... well, unless you like torturing yourself.


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 4, 2008)

3/3/08
legs

free squats:
45 x 12
135 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 8

leg extensions:
100 x 15
120 x 12, 11

romanian deads:
135 x 10
205 x 9, 8

lying leg curls:
50 x 15
60 x 12, 12

standing calf raises:
225 x 15, 12, 12

nothing spectacular tonight. In fact, I'm becoming dissatisfied with my current leg routine. I tried the bench squats last week, but, honestly I don't like doing them, so I scrapped them out and went back to standard squats. I'm at somewhat of a loss at the moment... last night my legs were so pumped it was difficult to make it up the three steps on my deck last night... but now this morning, they feel completely normal. They didn't get sore at all last session ...but that could have been the bench squats. Hopefully they'll get sore later in the day. I dunno, I just feel like I'm missing something.


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 5, 2008)

well, here's the story.
I'm sitting here at work and there's absolutely nothing for me to do.
So... I got bored and figured what the hell, I'll do some impromptu leg work.
No weights at work, so I used some of Gazhole's bodyweight stuff. 

bodyweight squats x 40
   2 minute RI
sissy squats   x 35
   2 minute RI
grabbed two water cooler bottles , so @ 75# and 
'dumbell' squats  x 22

holy shit.... that is all I can say. 
I've been rubber legging it everywhere for the last 20 minutes...and it feels fucking awesome.

I half assed some of this bodyweight stuff a few weeks ago, just to give it a shot after reading Gaz's journal. I got 32 bw squats before saying 'damn, this sucks' 'cuz it was frikkin hard. I thought I had gained respect for it then, I gotta tell you I have SOOOO much more respect for it now. Gazhole, you are a madman, and I thank/curse you for infecting my mind with this stuff.


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 5, 2008)

3/5/08
chest & tri's

incline bench:
135 x 10
225 x 8
235 x 8  PR!
245 X 4, 3  ANOTHER PR!

flyes:
40's x 8, 8, 8

weighted dips:
35# x 6, 6, 6  PR!

close grip bench:
185 x 6, 6, 6

rope pressdowns:
75 x 10
80 x 7, 6

I dunno what happened tonight... must be some kind of weird planetary alignment. All I know is I decided that I was just gonna train heavy tonight and everything went exactly as I had envisioned it.
Tonight has to have been one of the single greatest workouts of my life.
*S.D.M.F.*


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 9, 2008)

well, missed a few days ... but i managed to have a nice chunk of free time this afternoon to train. It went quite well. So well in fact, I'm considering splitting my back routine into two separate workouts and alternating each week. One for width, the other for thickness. Still undecided though.

3/9/08
back

weighted chins:
25 x 5, 5, 4

weighted pullups:
25 x 5, 5, 5

W.G. pulldowns:
80 x 12
130 x 8, 7, 6

close neutral grip pulldowns:
130 x 8, 6, 5

stiff arm pressdowns:
50 x 10, 10, 8

rack pulls:
225 x 8
245 x 8
275 x 8    damn these were tough  

lawnmowers:
60x 10, 8, 8

I had visions of continuing on, but I simply ran out of gas.
That's what started me thinking about the two separate routines.
it would be set up like this:
width:
chins
w.g. pullups
w.g. pulldowns
n.g. pulldowns
stiff arm pressdowns
standing barbell curls

thickness:
rack pulls
bent over rows
lawnmowers
seated cable rows 
single arm preachers
hammers

anyone have any thoughts/opinions about this?


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 12, 2008)

3/12/08
shoulders

standing military:
45 x 12
135 x 12
155 x 8, 7, 3

seated dumbell press:
50 x 10, 10, 10

rear laterals:
30's x 10, 10, 10

side laterals:
30's x 6, 7, 7

shrugs:
245 x 10, 10, 10

trained in the morning today... I'm not a big fan of it. 
worked pretty well though.


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 13, 2008)

3/13/08
legs

I made some more adjustments to my routine tonight. I've incorporated deadlifts back in for the first time in 3 - 4 years. The rest is the same, except I lowered the poundages and rest intervals.

*Deadlifts:* _2 min. R.I._
135 x 12
225 x 10
245 x 8
275 x 6     This is great, when I stopped doing deads, 275 was my heaviest weight. I don't really know how, but I'm overjoyed at being pretty much where I left off.

*squats: * _1 min. R.I._
135 x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10      these look easy, but they were fukking tough

*romanians:* _1 min R.I._
135 x 10, 10, 8          

*leg curls:* _1 min R.I._
50 x 12
55 x 11
60 x 9

*standing calf raises:* _1 min R.I._
225 x 12, 12, 11


*S. D. M. F.*


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice deads sir!!!


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 14, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Nice deads sir!!!




Thanks Jailhouse.
I give all the credit to the trap/shrug bar I just bought. I've never used one for deads before, but it is frikkin awesome!


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 15, 2008)

3/15/08
*chest & tri's*

*flat bench:*
135 x 12
185 x 10
225 x 10
145 x 6

*incline flyes:*
30's x 12
40's x 10
40's x 9

*weighted dips:*
35# x 10, 10, 9

*skullcrushers:*
70 x 10, 9, 9

*straight bar pressdowns:*
50 x 10, 10, 10

switched up my exercises, i'll run with this for a couple months.


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 19, 2008)

sorry about the lapse in posting.
My training's gonna be hit or miss for a while due to babysitting issues.
anyway, I had a great back workout last night.

3/18/08
back (thickness)

*neutral grip pullups:* 
BW x 6, 6, 5

*Rack Pulls:*135 x 8
225 x 8
275 x 8
285 x 7   

*Bent Over Rows:*
95 x 12
115 x 12
125 x 12

*lawnmowers:*
50 x 11, 11
50 x 10, 10
50 x 10, 10

*seated cable rows:*
150 x 6, 6, 6


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 21, 2008)

Didn't have too much time last night, but I got in some shoulder and bicep work. I realize it's an odd pairing, I just wanted to mix it up a little bit.

3/20/08
*Standing Military* _2 min R.I._
45 x 12
135 x5
155 x 5
175 x 2  *PR!* damn, that's heavy

*Seated Military* _60 sec R.I._
6 sets: 95 x 10

*Barbell Curl* _2 min R.I._
95 x 7, 7, 5

*Single Arm Preachers* _back to back, so @ 30 sec R.I._
3 sets each arm: 25 x 10

actually a pretty fun workout, felt great.


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 24, 2008)

haven't had much of a chance to post , so this's my last two sessions.

3/21/08

*deadlifts* _2 min R.I._
135 x 8
225 x 8
245 x 8
275 x 8

*squats* _60 sec R.I._
135 x 10 (6 sets)

*stiff leg deadlifts*
95 x 10, 10     right hip kept popping, no pain, so I cut these short

*leg curls* _30 sec R.I._
50 x 20, 11, 9

*calf raises*
135 x 32  (failure)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


3/23/08

*flat bench* _2min R.I._
95 x 15 
135 x 12
155 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 8
245 x 4, 4, 4      

*incline DB press* _60 sec R.I._
25's x 12
40's x 12
50's x 9, 8, 8

*BW dips* _60 sec R.I._
9, 8, 8    wow, these were _tough_

*bar pressdowns* _60 sec R.I._
50 x 15, 12, 11


...damn, these 60 second rest intervals are no joke...


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 27, 2008)

damn, been a while since my last post.
I'm currently working on 3 separate custom tattoo designs, (4 if you count my own) and some commercial designs for my buddy's company... all this alongside my normal job, so I haven't had much time for the internet, anyway...

3/24/08 *Back Width
Weighted Chins:*
25# x 6, 6, 5

*BW W.G. Pullups:*
4, 6, 4              dunno why, just couldn't get any more

*W.G. Pulldowns:*
150 x 6, 9, 6      

*Neutral C.G. Pulldowns:*
150 x 6, 5, 5

*Stiff Arm Pressdowns:*
50 x 12, 10, 9

*Standing Barbell Curls:*
95 x 6, 5, 3  (negatives on last two sets)

*Hammers:*
25's x 10, 10
30's x 9

60 - 90 sec. R.I.'s for everything

-----------------------------------------------------------------

3/26/08  *Shoulders    

Standing Military:*
95 x 8
135 x 8
155 x 8, 5
(drop)
135 x 5
(drop)
95x 6                  good times

*Seated Dumbell Press:*
50's x 10
60's x 10
60's x 6 --- heh, failure 

*Rear Laterals (seated):*
25's x 10
30's x 10
30's x 8

*Side Laterals:*
25's x 10
30's x 10
30's x 9

*Shrugs:*
225 x 10, 10, 10

60 - 90 sec. R.I.'s for everything


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 28, 2008)

*3/28/08

Leg ext:*
50 x 20
100 x 15
100 x 12

*Deads:*
225 x 8
275 x 8
275 x 6 + 2 (rest/pause)

*Squats:*
155 x 10
205 x 10
205 x 10

*Leg Curls:*
50 x 17
60x 10
70 x 9

*Dumbell SLDL:*
25's x 10
40's x 10

got a little nauseous at the end there...
I hate that. 
Other than that, a great time


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 31, 2008)

3/30/08

*Flat Bench:*
155 x 10
205 x 10
225 x 8
245 x 6

*Low Incline Bench:*
245 x 6
245 x 4
225 x 5

*Flyes:*
30's x 10
40's x 9
40's x 8

*Dips:*
BW x 9, 10, 9

*Skull Crusher/Close Grip Bench supersets:*
45 x 12/12
65 x 12/12
75 x 10/10

*Bar Pressdowns:*
50 x 12, 11, 10

approximately 2 min. rest intervals.... I didn't use my timer so I can't be sure, but the workout lasted just under an hour.

Checked my stats today.
217 lbs at 18% bf.
so, if the numbers aren't somehow fooling me, I've put about 12 lbs of muscle back on since starting this journal. That kicks much ass... now I think I'm going to focus on my nutrition a bit more and cut down the bf%
I had intended on doing this when I started this journal, but it was driving me nuts so I switched focus to gaining instead.

Damn, I guess I'll have to start doing cardio again... bummer


----------



## the other half (Mar 31, 2008)

hope you dont mind, i just thought i would hop in here and check out your journal.those are some impressive numbers in here.

so if you are at 217, how much are you looking to lose.


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 31, 2008)

the other half said:


> hope you dont mind, i just thought i would hop in here and check out your journal.those are some impressive numbers in here.
> 
> so if you are at 217, how much are you looking to lose.



I don't mind at all.
Thank you for the compliment!
As for losing... don't really care about weight so much, just dropping the %... I'd be happy with 10-12 %, of course I'll try for lower, but I figure that's a pretty good target.


----------



## the other half (Mar 31, 2008)

i always say that i would like to be 200 and 10% bf, but i know once i got there it wouldnt be good enough. then what do you do?


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 31, 2008)

the other half said:


> i always say that i would like to be 200 and 10% bf, but i know once i got there it wouldnt be good enough. then what do you do?



I hear that... it's never enough.


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 2, 2008)

*4/2/08
*

holy shit this was a tough one...

*N.G. Pullups:*
7, 7, 5

*Rack Pulls:*
225 x 5
275 x 5
295 x 5
315 x 5      P-fukkin-R.... damn that was _heavy_

*Bent Over Rows:*
135 x 12
145 x 10
150 x 8    PR

*Lawnmowers*
60 x 8, 8, 7

Standing Barbell Curls:
 yeah right, I got *nothing* left

*S.D.M.F.*


----------



## the other half (Apr 3, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> *4/2/08
> *
> 
> holy shit this was a tough one...
> ...



great workout. 
im hearin ya on the rack pulls. the first one of the last set is the hardest. 
then you get the momentum going. 
but come on, you should have had plenty left for the curls.


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 3, 2008)

the other half said:


> great workout.
> im hearin ya on the rack pulls. the first one of the last set is the hardest.
> then you get the momentum going.
> but come on, you should have had plenty left for the curls.



Thanks man... actually the 3rd rep was the hardest oddly enough
I gave curls a shot... I got 100 x 2, realized that was way too heavy
so I dropped to 85 x 3... still too heavy, so I dropped to 65 and just picking up the bar seemed like a monumental task, so I just gave up.... you're right though, I should have kept pushing.

By the way, I've been reading your journal (and Katt's) and they're great!
By far the most entertaining I've ever come across. Not to mention the great work!
I'm jealous man, I'd love to have my wife as a training partner...


----------



## the other half (Apr 4, 2008)

it has its ups and downs, but if it wasnt for her i would be sleeping every morning, instead of getting up to workout.


it helped that she workout before we met.
but we do work good as a team.


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 6, 2008)

4/5/08
Well, finally had the opportunity to train again... kinda sucked 'cuz I've pretty much eaten garbage for the last two days and I felt horrible. It was mostly my own damn fault for eating crap... I forgot my cooler both days and was reduced to drive though and take out... but todays a new day, so hopefully I can get this moving in the right direction again.

*shoulders
Standing Military Press*
85 x 10
135 x 5
155 x 5
165 x 5
175 x 2

*Kneeling Smith Machine Military Press*
135 x 8, 7, 6   
(A guy I work with has been telling me how great these are so I figured I'd give 'em a try. My opinion is that they are pretty much the exact opposite of great and I will never do them again)

*Seated Dumbell Press*
60's x 8, 8, 8

*Rear Laterals*
30's x 10, 10, 10

*Side Laterals*
30's x 9, 8, 8

*Shrugs*
275 x 8, 6, 5

*Barbell Curls*
95 x 7, 5, 5 + 3 cheats/negatives

*Single Arm Preachers*  (each arm)
30 x 8, 8, 8
(drop)
25 x 6
(drop)
20 x 5
(drop)
15 x 6


----------



## katt (Apr 6, 2008)

The workout looked good L... even if you didn't eat good.

As for that,, do you have a grocery store close to go to instead of a drive through? At least you would pick up some sliced turkey, ww bread & veges?


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 6, 2008)

katt said:


> The workout looked good L... even if you didn't eat good.
> 
> As for that,, do you have a grocery store close to go to instead of a drive through? At least you would pick up some sliced turkey, ww bread & veges?



Thanks Katt, the workout went better than I had expected.
As for the gorcery store,in theory yes, however, the store is on the opposite end of town from my job, and I wouldn't have made it in time...
The good news is I stocked up on groceries today, and I even bought some frozen dinners to keep at work in case I forget the cooler again.


----------



## the other half (Apr 7, 2008)

grocery stores are overrated!!!! shit i work in one and i still have a hard time eating healthy. delis and bakerys dont help.

thats some pretty impressive military press. i need to put those back into the workouts. but i will take your advice and not do the kneeling smith mach press.
oh, and congrats on the bicep workouts. gotta love the feeling of being a wimp at the end of the drop set.


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 7, 2008)

the other half said:


> grocery stores are overrated!!!! shit i work in one and i still have a hard time eating healthy. delis and bakerys dont help.
> 
> thats some pretty impressive military press. i need to put those back into the workouts. but i will take your advice and not do the kneeling smith mach press.
> oh, and congrats on the bicep workouts. gotta love the feeling of being a wimp at the end of the drop set.



The last time I got deli turkey, it gave me food poisoning. I haven't had any deli meat in over a year. But, I do like the Grocery store .

Thanks for the kind words on the military's, I've been focusing on improving that exercise the most here recently and I'm very happy with my current progress.
I threw in the biceps 'cuz you called me on punking out last time lol, and you're right about the drop set on curls... it's somewhat embarrassing when you can't lift the 15 # 'bells.


----------



## 33sun33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow, you are ridiculously strong on the standing militaries!!! Great job man


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 7, 2008)

33sun33 said:


> Wow, you are ridiculously strong on the standing militaries!!! Great job man



Thank you my friend, although I don't know about 'ridiculously strong', I thank you for the compliment


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 8, 2008)

4/8/08

gotta love leg day...

*Deads*:
225 x 5
245 x 5
275 x 5
295 x 5
315 x 3   PR ...... damn these were hard

*Squats*:
225 x 8
245 x 4
245 x 5

*Leg Ext*:
100 x 12, 12, 12

*SLDL*:
95 x 8
145 x 8, 8

*Leg Curls*:
50 x 13
60 x 12
70 x 8  

*Standing Calf Raises*:
225 x 12, 12, 12

went well... I've got the rubber legs again.


----------



## the other half (Apr 8, 2008)

rubber legs????? i dont know why.

deads, squats, and sldl=5150!!!!!!

hope that you have hand rails by the toilet.


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 8, 2008)

the other half said:


> rubber legs????? i dont know why.
> 
> deads, squats, and sldl=5150!!!!!!
> 
> hope that you have hand rails by the toilet.





yeah, I'm not looking forward to visiting the throne room!


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 10, 2008)

Piss poor display tonight.
I had zero time (babysitter cancelled so I had less than 1/2 an hour to take care of business) and pretty much zero strength.

Low Incline Bench:
135 x 10
225 x 7
245 x 2 dunno what happened...completely failed and damn near dropped it on my chest. praise to the power rack!
225 x 6
135 x 8

Low Incline Dumbell Press:
60's x 8, 8, 8

and that was just about all the time I had.
I probably should have just skipped tonight and picked it up tomorrow, oh well.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 11, 2008)

Dont sweat it, dude. Everybody has a bad session once in a while.

Take comfort in the fact that all your other sessions lately have been total 0wnage 

Deadlift PR is looking strong as hell too


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 11, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Dont sweat it, dude. Everybody has a bad session once in a while.
> 
> Take comfort in the fact that all your other sessions lately have been total 0wnage
> 
> Deadlift PR is looking strong as hell too




Thanks for the kind words Gaz.
You're right, I shouldn't let it get to me. There's always next time.
I gotta be honest, the 315 on deads was intimidating as hell!
I think I could have gotten one or two ore reps with it, but I was literally expecting to hurt myself at any moment.  It actually made my feet hurt the next day. I'm never deadlifting in my workboots again


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2008)

Thought I'd drop in, Your w/o's are excellent my Friend!!! PR's all over the place!!! I hear ya about the smith machine presses, they just about killed my bum shoulder so from here on out its seated DB Millis for me!!! Kudos on the Deads PR too, those are a killer!!! I like Rack Deads myself more, I'm 6'2" and a Conventional Dead just slays me to no end, I put the bars about mid shin level and pull from there, Good Stuff Brother Luc, keep it up!!!


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 13, 2008)

4/13/08
Back Width

Chins:
bw x 8
25# x 5, 5

Pull ups:
bw x 5, 5, 4

Wide Grip Pulldowns:
150 x 9, 8, 5, 5

Neutral Close Grip Pulldowns:
100 x 10, 10, 10

Stiff Arm Pressdowns:
50 x 12
60 x 8, 7

EZ Bar Curls:
65 x 12
75 x 9, 7 (negative on last rep)

Hammers:
30's x 8, 8, 7

Pretty good session.
Nothing spectacular, but it felt damned good.


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 13, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Thought I'd drop in, Your w/o's are excellent my Friend!!! PR's all over the place!!! I hear ya about the smith machine presses, they just about killed my bum shoulder so from here on out its seated DB Millis for me!!! Kudos on the Deads PR too, those are a killer!!! I like Rack Deads myself more, I'm 6'2" and a Conventional Dead just slays me to no end, I put the bars about mid shin level and pull from there, Good Stuff Brother Luc, keep it up!!!



Welcome Arch!
I love rack pulls!
I do them every other week from just below knee height. Pesonally, I've never been a fan of 'conventional' deads either, but using a trap bar really changed my perspective.


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 16, 2008)

4/16/08
*Shoulders*
*Standing Military*:
60 x 8
135 x 8
175 x 4 = 1 (rest/pause)  WooHoo! PR on reps
155 x 6
135 x 7

*Seated Dumbell Military*:
60's x 9, 7, 9
- getting the 'bells up on this last set kinda fucked me up a little. I thought I tweaked my lower back a little because I felt a little twinge. I stretched a little bit after the last set and it felt pretty good so I kept going.

*Rear Laterals*:
30's x 10, 10, 10

Back twinged again, but still not too bad so I decided to drop the weights for the rest of the session.

*Side Laterals*:
20's x 12, 12, 12

*Shrugs:*
135 x 10, 10, 13

ok, a pretty good session, however, after I finished my shower and was toweling off, I noticed that my back was no longer the issue. Now my right oblique feels... wrong, I don't really know how to describe it. Kinda like I took a solid punch in the side. It doesn't hurt, but it's definitely not comfortable....
I am not happy about this at all.......


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry for the lapse in posting, my 15 month old daughter has pneumonia and it's been a stressful few days. However, the upside is that she seems to be through the worst of it now. 

lets see, on the 19th I had a half ass leg workout:

*Sissy Squats*:
BW x 50

*Leg Press*:
135 x 10, 10, 10

*Deads*:
225 x 8
275 x 5
315 x 4 
just couldn't really get my head into it, so I figured I should just stop.


3/21/08

*Low Incline Bench*:
135 x 12
225 x 10
245 x 8, 7, 6  

*Low Incline DB Press*:
60's x 10, 8, 8

*Skull Crushers*:
65 x 12
85 x 11, 8

*Pressdowns*:
80 x 8, 8, 8

*crunches*: 
12, 12, 12


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 23, 2008)

4/23/08

Before I say anything else, I just want to go on record that "Five Billion Dead" by Carnivore is one of the greatest training songs _ever._

O.K., moving right along...
Tonight was *great*!

*N.G. Pullups*: _90 sec R.I._
7, 7, 7

*Rack Pulls*:_2 min R.I._
245 x 8
275 x 8
295 x 8
315 x 5        Holy Fukkin Back Pump!

*Bent Over Rows*:   _2 min R.I._
 (because of the aforementioned back pump, these were more of a 45 degree angle than 90 degree, so in essense I cheated a little bit)
155 x 10
165 x 8
165 x 8  because of the slight cheat, I'm not counting these as PR's

*Lawnmowers*: _2 min R.I._
60's x 10, 10, 10

*Barbell Curls*: _2 min R.I._
95 x 5
100 x 5
105 x 3 (drop) 45 x 19 ... wanted a set of 21's, but didn't quite make it

*Hammer Curls*: _2 min R.I._
40's x 7, 7, 7

*Leg Raises*:
15, 15, 15

*S.D.M.F*


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice workout, some big movements in there all at once! 

Hows your daughter doing, man?


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 24, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Nice workout, some big movements in there all at once!
> 
> Hows your daughter doing, man?



The workout felt great, and my daughter's doing a million times better!
She's pretty much over it now, she has a follow up appointment tomorrow and probably another chest x-ray, but she's acting like her normal self again. I can't hear the little rumble in her breathing anymore either.
Thanks for askin' bro.


----------



## the other half (Apr 24, 2008)

glad to see all is well with the daughter!

im likin the workouts. i just love the way your back feels after doing the rack pulls.

and lots of bicep work, sweet.


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 24, 2008)

the other half said:


> glad to see all is well with the daughter!
> 
> im likin the workouts. i just love the way your back feels after doing the rack pulls.
> 
> and lots of bicep work, sweet.



Thanks TOH,
 and of course there's bicep work, I don't want you callin me out again LOL !

How you likin' the drag curls? I've been considering them, but I've never done them...


----------



## the other half (Apr 24, 2008)

ya, they are pretty interesting, they seem to hit a spot in the bicep that you dont normally hit. im only using 50 and 60 pound bb. 
i just have a hard time not incorporating my shoulders, even though this exercise is specificly for not using your shoulders. i just like to get that little extra work on the traps, ya know.


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I'm gonna work 'em in sometime in the near future, see if I like 'em


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> The workout felt great, and my daughter's doing a million times better!
> She's pretty much over it now, she has a follow up appointment tomorrow and probably another chest x-ray, but she's acting like her normal self again. I can't hear the little rumble in her breathing anymore either.
> Thanks for askin' bro.



I like heavy workouts, such an awesome feeling once you're done!

And no problem, i hate it when kids are sick, lol. Glad she's feeling better!


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 26, 2008)

Damned life.... I swear, sometimes it's almost too much.
Yesterday started out normal enough, I got up early and had breakfast with my daughter and we were hanging out watching the Disney channel whil I had some coffee. Nothing too exiciting, just a regular morning. This lasted until about 8:15 A.M. then the phone rings. It's my mother in law... my father in law had a massive stroke and is in the hospital. So we spent 1/2 the day in the ICU waiting room and the other 1/2 in my in-laws living room. The old man is still in a drug induced coma, and his brain is still hemorraging. My wife keeps asking me "he's gonna be ok right?" and I keep lying to her...
Just kinda sucks it all out of ya...
I did some shoulders last night simply for something to do, here's the run down:

*Standing MIlitary*:
135 x 8
155 x 8, 8, 5

*Laterals Tri-Sets *(side, rear, front respectively)
20's x 10, 10, 10
20's x 10, 9, 10   
15's x 10, 10, 10

Short and not too sweet, the tri-sets were brutal.
Hopefully I'll be a bit more focused later and get some legs in (if I don't end up back at the hospital anyway)
BTW, I watched 'Sweeny Todd' last night, it's actually pretty good despite being a musical.


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 29, 2008)

O.K., I'm back.
It's hard for me to believe, but apparently my father-in-law is frikkin immortal.
Friday they broke out the "Do Not Resuscitate" forms and pretty much told us he was a meat sack, then yesterday he's awake, flipping off nurses and complaining about wanting a smoke. I dunno, he's still messed up, as of today, he doesn't remember who my mother in law is and keeps talking about how he's going to live with his ex wife when he leaves the hospital. (they've been divorced about 20 years or so)... so that's a huge frikkin mess.
Anyway, I got back in the gym/garage tonight!
I also started my log of "RESULTS" by At Large Nutrition tonight. It'll be posted in the supplement section momentarily. Anyway, here's tonights results.

4/29/08

*Deads*:
155 x 5
225 x 8
275 x 8
295 x 8

*Squats*:
225 x 8
245 x 8
265 x 6

*SLDL*:
95 x 10
145 x 10
145 x 9

*Leg Curls*:
50 x 12
75 x 9
75 x 7

Actually felt pretty nauseous by the time I got to the leg curls. I may have taken the 'Results' a little too close to training time, I felt a little bloated throughout the workout.

All in all, a satisfactory session. I'll pick up calf raises later in the week.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 30, 2008)

Deads and Squats look really good, dude


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 30, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Deads and Squats look really good, dude



Thank you kind sir!


----------



## thewicked (Apr 30, 2008)

sick leg workout! Good lord have mercy! 


why not bump those last sets up in weight and fewer reps and work on getting some more strenght as well along with that ridiculous high volume HAHA! You're strong as hell now..i'm curious to see how far you can take it if you try to push it hard for 3-5 reps on the final sets and give your body something heavier to look at! 

before you know it you'll be looking back on your log like i used to going... HOLY HELL I DID THAT?!?! 

super solid work man...keep it up!


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 30, 2008)

thewicked said:


> sick leg workout! Good lord have mercy!
> 
> 
> why not bump those last sets up in weight and fewer reps and work on getting some more strenght as well along with that ridiculous high volume HAHA! You're strong as hell now..i'm curious to see how far you can take it if you try to push it hard for 3-5 reps on the final sets and give your body something heavier to look at!
> ...


To be totally honest, I've always taken it kinda easy on SLDL's because I have an almost irrational fear of hurting my lower back. 
As far as the leg curls go, I dunno if it's the bench I have here or what, but it seems virtually impossible for me to lift much heavier and keep my damned hips on the bench... 
but, you're right, I need to push harder on my hams.


----------



## thewicked (Apr 30, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> To be totally honest, I've always taken it kinda easy on SLDL's because I have an almost irrational fear of hurting my lower back.
> As far as the leg curls go, I dunno if it's the bench I have here or what, but it seems virtually impossible for me to lift much heavier and keep my damned hips on the bench...
> but, you're right, I need to push harder on my hams.



proper form and a solid belt will do you wonders. I never pull over 500 without a belt for that same reason. IF you're worried about your lowerback.. just work on building it up! I promise if you train SMART..you'll have zero issues. Build up that lower back and it'll help you be more confident in alot of other exercises.

i just picked up one of these... APT Pro Gear - 13mm X 4" Black w/Gray Stripe Single Prong Powerlifting Weight Lifting Belt  and LOVE IT! When I buy something..i watn to buy it once and have it last through the next nuclear holocaust! It's a great price for such an outstanding product. Might be worth looking into to not only give you outstanding core support ..but also PIECE OF MIND! just like you said..if your mind isn't in it..you're going to mind fuck yourself when you could've trained harder.


----------



## countryboy (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice Squats!!

Sorry to hear about your fater-in-law..  Hope for the best!


----------



## lucifuge (May 1, 2008)

4/30/08
 Training went well, nothing spectacular, but a good session:

Chest & Tri's:
*Low Incline Bench*:
135 x 10
225 x 10
245 x 8, 8, 5
*Low Incline DB Press*:
60's x 10, 10, 9
*Skull Crushers*:
85 x 10, 9, 6 1/2    (heh, failure)
*Press Downs*:
80 x 8, 8, 7
*Crunches:*25, 15

Heh, got all excited and thought I was gonna make some progress, but it ended up being pretty much the same as last week. Ahh well, felt great though.


----------



## lucifuge (May 1, 2008)

countryboy said:


> Nice Squats!!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your fater-in-law..  Hope for the best!




Hey, thanks bro.
The old man's a frikkin mess.
Yesterday they determined that he has a collapsed lung, they're not sure as to why yet. However, the severity of the situation is starting to get through to him. He's pretty much stopped acting like an asshole to Sandy (mother-in-law) and keeps holding her hand asking her to not leave him alone.
It's pretty fukkin sad.
It's also pretty damned awkward, I don't really do too well with emotion and sympathy type stuff... but I'm doing my best to not make an ass out of myself.


----------



## countryboy (May 1, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> Hey, thanks bro.
> The old man's a frikkin mess.
> Yesterday they determined that he has a collapsed lung, they're not sure as to why yet. However, the severity of the situation is starting to get through to him. He's pretty much stopped acting like an asshole to Sandy (mother-in-law) and keeps holding her hand asking her to not leave him alone.
> It's pretty fukkin sad.
> It's also pretty damned awkward, I don't really do too well with emotion and sympathy type stuff... but I'm doing my best to not make an ass out of myself.



Very tough times....

I have lost my father while he was young.  My mom has now been diagnosed with COPD... on oxygen 24 x 7.

Hang on to those you have while you can.  

Regarding being awkward > Sometimes you do not need to say anything.  Just the fact that you can be there at times does wonders...

Good Luck, GOD bless.


----------



## lucifuge (May 2, 2008)

5/2/08

A nice torture session tonight.

*Chins:*
8, 8, 8

*Wide Grip Pulldowns*:
80 x 10
180 x 4, 5, 5, 4

*Neutral Grip Pulldowns*:
80 x 15
_(drop)_
65 x 15
_(drop)_
50 x 15

*Stiff Arm Pulldowns*:
50 x 12
55 x 10
60 x 8

*EZ Bar Curls:*
85 x 9
95 x 6 _(neg)_
95 x 5 _(neg)_

*Single Arm Preachers:*
40's x 5, 5, 5 
_(drop)_
30's x 5
_(drop)_
20's x 7
_(drop)_
15's x 8

Pretty good session, and alot of fun too... probably a direct result of training to old Motorhead songs.


----------



## lucifuge (May 2, 2008)

countryboy said:


> Very tough times....
> 
> I have lost my father while he was young.  My mom has now been diagnosed with COPD... on oxygen 24 x 7.
> 
> ...



Damn bro, sorry to hear about your mom.
I was 21 when I lost my parents (mom from cancer, she died on frikkin Valentine's day, and my dad about six months later pretty much just from being old)
so unfortunately I know where you're coming from.
Stay strong bro, good luck to you.


----------



## lucifuge (May 3, 2008)

5/4/08

*Shoulders*
*Standing Military Press*:
95 x 12
135 x 10
155 x 8, 8, 6

*Seated Dumbell Military*:
60's x 10, 9, 6

*Rear Laterals*:
30's x 8, 9, 8

*Side Laterals*:
30's x 8, 8, 8

*Smith Machine Shrugs*:
225 x 8, 8, 8

Good Times!


----------



## nadirmg (May 3, 2008)

just stopping in to check out your journal.  
you've got some pretty solid w/o's in here, man.  
what's your weight/height?


----------



## lucifuge (May 4, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> just stopping in to check out your journal.
> you've got some pretty solid w/o's in here, man.
> what's your weight/height?



Heh, thanks man.
I'm 5'10" and currently a tubby 217 lbs. (19% bf)
I keep telling myself I'm gonna start a cut, but then decide I'd rather have a slice of pizza instead


----------



## countryboy (May 4, 2008)

MMMmmmm  pizza...  Had it last week, and it set me back some..  Oh well, that is life!

Nice job on the workouts...

Thanks about my mom, etc.  Sounds like you know where I've been..  

have a great day!


----------



## lucifuge (May 5, 2008)

5/5/08
*legs*
*Deads*:
225 x 5
275 x 5
295 x 5
315 x 5
320 x 5  *PR*
*Squats*:
225 x 8
265 x 7
265 x 7
*SLDL*:
135 x 10
185 x 8
205 x 7
thanks to some friendly advice by thewicked, I'm pushing a little harder on hams now...
*Leg Curls*:
90 x 8
135 x 2  (hmmm, got a little too ambitious here)
115 x 4
*Smith Calf Raises*:
225 x 12
245 x 21
265 x 8
All I can say is, damn, great session.

*S.D.M.F.*


----------



## the other half (May 6, 2008)

looking good there big guy. 
boy you are just getting called out left and right. 
well as they say what doesnt kill ya just makes you stronger. dont know if i really believe that all the time.

best of luck with your situation.
hope your having fun with your daughter.


----------



## lucifuge (May 6, 2008)

the other half said:


> looking good there big guy.
> boy you are just getting called out left and right.
> well as they say what doesnt kill ya just makes you stronger. dont know if i really believe that all the time.
> 
> ...



I'm getting called out because you guys are like my surrogate training partners. I haven't had anyone to push me in a while... it's kinda nice.
I'm not too sure about the not killing/stronger adage either. Another good one from my old football coach was "Pain is a sign of weakness leaving the body!".... wow, that guy was a piece of work

As for having fun with my daughter, 






Today was her first real experience with dandelions! She wasn't too sure about them...
(damn, I think I need to rake my lawn)


----------



## nadirmg (May 6, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> Heh, thanks man.
> I'm 5'10" and currently a tubby 217 lbs. (19% bf)
> I keep telling myself I'm gonna start a cut, but then decide I'd rather have a slice of pizza instead



lol  i had papa john's last weekend 
pizza is hard to give up.  if i'm not careful it always turns into a weekly indulgence


----------



## countryboy (May 6, 2008)

Beautiful girl you have there..!


----------



## lucifuge (May 7, 2008)

countryboy said:


> Beautiful girl you have there..!



Hey thanks CB!
I sure think she's a cutie!


----------



## lucifuge (May 7, 2008)

5/6/08
This may be a bit premature, but I'm gonna go on record as saying that "Results" kicks ass.
My numbers went up again last night, significantly on the inclines.

*Low Incline Press*:
225 x 5
235 x 5
245 x 5
255 x 5   *PR*
265 x 4   *PR* 
_yeah, that's 2 back to back pr's_

*Low Incline DB Press*:
60's x 10, 10, 10
_increase in reps_

*Skull Crushers*:
85 x 10
95 x 8
95 x 7
_increase in weight_

*Rope Pressdowns*:
60 x 12
80 x 12, 10

Overall, a VERY good session.
*S.D.M.F*


----------



## the other half (May 7, 2008)

well i wont repeat what i said on your other site. 

you have to love the pure innocience(sp) when they are that age.
and then one day they are a 16 year old. which in my case has sucked cause we have her half of every week, so i have missed out on alot of her life.
but we are pretty good buds, she likes the outdoors-hunting,fishing,riding motorcycles and 4 wheelers, and camping.


----------



## lucifuge (May 9, 2008)

the other half said:


> well i wont repeat what i said on your other site.
> 
> you have to love the pure innocence(sp _fixed_) when they are that age.
> and then one day they are a 16 year old. which in my case has sucked cause we have her half of every week, so i have missed out on alot of her life.
> but we are pretty good buds, she likes the outdoors-hunting,fishing,riding motorcycles and 4 wheelers, and camping.



DAmn, I dunno how I'd deal with not seeing Alli everyday...
It's good that your daughter's into stuff you guys can do together.
Personally I'm terrified of the teenage years because I'm convinced that she's gonna _hate_ me. But, such is life.
I'm glad to hear you're still so close with your daughter.
My brother had a marriage end badly when his daughter was still a baby,the ex moved out of state with the baby and essentially dissapeared. He finally managed to find her and reconnect with her last year. She's grown and married already... that was pretty screwed up.


----------



## lucifuge (May 9, 2008)

5/8/08
*Neutral Grip Chins*:
BW x 8, 8, 6
*Rack Pulls:*
245 x 5
275 x 5
315 x 5
325 x 4  *PR*
*Bent Over Rows*: 
155  10
165 x 10, 10   *PR* (no cheating this time, so I'll count 'em)
*Dumbell Rows*:
70's x 8, 8, 8
*Standing Barbell Curls:*
95 x 6
100 x 5, 4
_(dropped down to 45 lbs for a set of 21's)_
*Hammer curls:*
40's x 7, 7, 7
_drop set: _
30's x 4, 
25's x 4, 
20's x 4, 
15's x 4
Session went very well again.
I gotta admit, I'm starting to wonder what's in this stuff.
*S.D.M.F.*


----------



## lucifuge (May 10, 2008)

5/10/08
*Shoulders:
Standing Military Press*:
105 x 8
145 x 6
165 x 6
175 x 5, 4  *PR on reps*
*Seated Dumbell Press*:
70's x 10, 9, 7
*Rear Laterals*:
30's x 10, 10, 10
*Side Laterals*: 
30's x 10, 10, 10
*Barbell Shrugs:*
235 x 10, 10, 10
 *S.D.M.F. *


----------



## lucifuge (May 13, 2008)

5/12/08[/B]

Not alot of time tonight, so I just stuck with the big three.

*Deads*:
225 x 8
295 x 8
345 x 3     *PR *

*Squats*:
275 x 3, 3, 3

*SLDL*:
225 x 5
235 x 5
245 x 5  *PR*  _one of the most intimidating lifts I've ever done_

All in all, a good time.
I was _really_ tempted to try for some singles on deads, but decided against it.

 *S.D.M.F.*


----------



## lucifuge (May 14, 2008)

5/14/08

*Low Incline Bench*:
135 x 8
225 x 8
245 x 8
265 x 6, 3   _rep increase _

*Low Incline Dumbell Bench*:
70's x 9, 8, 8   

*Skull Crushers*:
95 x 8
100 x 8, 7  *PR*

*Rope Pressdowns*:
100 x 3  _technically another _*PR*, _but a bit ambitious. I barely got the 3 reps_
85 x 8, 8

*Crunches:*
20, 15, 14

Progress across the board tonight.
 *S.D.M.F.*


----------



## the other half (May 16, 2008)

every time i read your journal its like deja vu!!!!! how weird is that.


----------



## lucifuge (May 16, 2008)

spooky, and that is by design.....


----------



## JailHouse (May 16, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> 5/8/08
> *Neutral Grip Chins*:
> BW x 8, 8, 6
> *Rack Pulls:*
> ...



What stuff are you taking?  Your making lot of good progress.


----------



## lucifuge (May 16, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> What stuff are you taking?  Your making lot of good progress.



'Results' from At Large Nutrition


----------



## lucifuge (May 16, 2008)

Mixed it up tonight and had a pretty decent session.
I honestly think it _should_ have and _*would *_have been better, except for the fact that I may have hurt my shoulder.
After my second set of pullups I dropped my iPod, as I reached to grab it, I got a slight twinge between my shoulder blades, right about here... on the left side






it did not hurt during lifts, but in between sets it kept getting tighter and tighter, so I kept trying to stretch it out and finished my workout.
Hoping it's nothing to be too concerned about...

5/16/08

*Pull Ups*:
BW x 8, 8, 8

*W.G. Pulldowns*:
85 x 20
185 x 5, 5, 5, 5  

*Reverse Grip Pull Downs*:
185 x 5
135 x 8, 8

*Dumbell Pullovers*:
70 x 10, 8, 8

*Preacher Curls*:
115 x 3   *PR* _wow, that's heavy. almost tipped my bench LOL!_
85 x 8, 7  _much more manageable_

*Alt Dumbell Curls*:
30's x8, 8, 6
_(drop)_
25's x 6
_(drop)_
20's x 4

 *S.D.M.F.*


----------



## lucifuge (May 18, 2008)

*5/18/08*

Switched it up a bit today.

*Shoulders:
Standing Military Press*:
135 x 10
155 x 8
175 x 5, 3
_(drop)_
135 x 5

*Arnold Presses*:  _forgot how much I liked these_
40's x 10, 10, 8

*Rear Delt Rows*:
85 x 15
115 x 10, 8 + 2 rest/pause

*Side Laterals*:
30's x 10
40's x 6, 6

*'45 degree' shrugs*:
115 x 12, 12, 12

nothing spectacular, felt great though. I'll stick with this for a while.Best of all, no 'twinges' from my left shoulder/trap area. Woohoo!


----------



## the other half (May 19, 2008)

ooohhh, the multi uses of a backscratcher!!!!!!

tough workout, i have to start hitting the standing presses harder, we are doing 5x5  with a 30 sec r/p on them right now and im only doing 100 bb.

but the arnolds are such a good movement. i really like those also.

and the preachers, wow.


----------



## lucifuge (May 21, 2008)

5/20/08

*Dead Lifts:*
225 x 5
315 x 6
350 x 5   *PR*

_Swapped out squats 'cuz after the deads my legs were already shaky and I figured I'd mix it up a bit._
*Leg Ext.:*
90 x 12
135 x 10
180 x 8   _technically another PR, even though I hardly ever do these... I guess it counts._

*SLDL:*
225 x 8
245 x 5, 5   _increased reps_

*Leg Curls*:
70 x 12
90 x 8, 7

*Seated Calf Raises*: _(10 second rest intervals)_
115 x 25, 10, 10, 10  = 55 total.

wow, those calf raises were a whole new kind of torture. The reps were tough enough on their own, but coupled with the fact that I just had the bar resting across my knees adds in a whole new angle of fun.
I gotta make a pad for this...

 *S.D.M.F.*


----------



## lucifuge (May 21, 2008)

the other half said:


> ooohhh, the multi uses of a backscratcher!!!!!!
> 
> *LOL!
> Yeah, the backscratcher really is a multipurpose tool.*
> ...


----------



## JailHouse (May 21, 2008)

Ya those preachers are mighty!  Does your back still hurt?


----------



## lucifuge (May 21, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Ya those preachers are mighty!  Does your back still hurt?



haha, yeah, maybe a bit _too_ mighty... thanks though...
my back doesn't really hurt anymore, just kinda tight.
I'm shooting at finishing my log for ALN and then I'm gonna take a week or so off.


----------



## Mista (May 21, 2008)

Do you do much heavy leg pressing? They work my quads real well.


----------



## lucifuge (May 21, 2008)

Mista said:


> Do you do much heavy leg pressing? They work my quads real well.


not anymore.
I don't have a leg press, but I used to do them by lying on the floor in my smith. It worked pretty well, but it got to the point where it hurt my feet like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## lucifuge (May 22, 2008)

5/22/08

*Low Incline Bench*:
135 x 10
225 x 10
265 x 7, 4, 4  increased reps

*Low Incline Dumbell Press*:
70's x 10, 10, 9  increased reps

*Skull Crushers*:
115 x 5, 5, 5  *PR* 
felt like the knurling on the bar was going to shred my fingers for some reason

*Straight Bar Pressdowns*:
50 x 15 
_(10 sec)_
10
(_15 sec_)
10
(_20 sec_)
9                         ouch.

Good stuff!
 *S.D.M.F.*


----------



## lucifuge (May 26, 2008)

5/25/08
back
neutral grip chins:
BW x 4, 4, 4

Rack Pulls:
315 x 3   incredibly heavy for some reason
225 x 10, 10, 10 (no pause between reps)

Bent Over Rows:
165 x 10, 10, 10

Dumbell Rows:
70's x 10, 10, 9

Barbell Curls:
95 x 5, 5
65 x 10, 10

Hammer Curls:
40's x 5, 6, 6

Paid the price of a holiday weekend on this one.
Ah well, the burgers, beer, and brats were worth it!


----------



## thewicked (May 27, 2008)

looking SOLID luci! Feeling better after the weekend's shenanigans I see?! HAHA

I happened to indulge in some of the holiday spirit myself this weekend.. and had to snap myself out of it in the gym. I'm glad I don't play like I used to outside the gym nowadays that's for sure.


----------



## lucifuge (May 27, 2008)

5/27/08
Tonight essentially sucked. I couldn't get my head into the game 'cuz my father in law took a severe turn for the worse and some other crap on my mind.
*Standing Military*:
135 x 8
165 x 8
175 x 5
185 x 1 *PR* 
completely failed on the 2nd rep, and apparently I had stepped too far out of my power rack because I missed the safety pins completely. So, not only did I manage to drop 185 lbs, I managed to fuck my shins up nicely 




I get all the good stuff !!!      Anyway....

*Arnolds*:
40's x 12, 12, 10
*Rear Delt Rows*:
115 x 12, 12, 10

*Side Laterals*:
40's x 6, 6


----------



## Mista (May 27, 2008)

Ouch!


----------



## lucifuge (May 27, 2008)

thewicked said:


> looking SOLID luci! Feeling better after the weekend's shenanigans I see?! HAHA
> 
> I happened to indulge in some of the holiday spirit myself this weekend.. and had to snap myself out of it in the gym. I'm glad I don't play like I used to outside the gym nowadays that's for sure.



Yeah, I felt better for about 18 hours or so, then shit got dark again....
anyway, thanks bro
and we can't play like that anymore, we aren't 21. Hang overs hang on now... at least for me anyway.


----------



## lucifuge (May 27, 2008)

Mista said:


> Ouch!



yeah, it burns like hell


----------



## the other half (May 28, 2008)

sorry to hear about the personal probs. but at least you know that going and lifting weights is a great way to clear the mind for awhile, and i know that the little scratch on the shin will be a constant reminder of losing your focus.

regardless. still a good looking workout. props to you.


----------



## JailHouse (May 28, 2008)

Your shins look like mine do after deadlifting.  185 military press is awesome, keep it up.


----------



## lucifuge (May 30, 2008)

the other half said:


> sorry to hear about the personal probs. but at least you know that going and lifting weights is a great way to clear the mind for awhile, and i know that the little scratch on the shin will be a constant reminder of losing your focus.
> 
> regardless. still a good looking workout. props to you.



Hah, I hear ya, I've used weights as my personal form of therapy for years. 'normal' people can never seem to understand that, but the shin's no big deal, just another scar. Still can't believe I missed the pins though. Some days, being retarded just doesn't pay...



JailHouse said:


> Your shins look like mine do after deadlifting.  185 military press is awesome, keep it up.



Thanks JH!
The 185 would have been much more awesome if I hadn't dropped the bastard!


----------



## lucifuge (May 30, 2008)

*5/29/08*
once again, I couldn't seem to really get myself into it.
SO I cut the workout in half and focused mainly on quads this week.

*Deads:*
225 x 8
315 x 7
365 x 3   Woo Hoo! *PR* 

*Squats*:
275 x 8, 6, 5

*Leg Extensions*:
115 x 24  _one set to 'failure'_

*SLDL*:
225 x 7

That was it. 
I dunno, I think I'm burning out a little. I gotta hit the reset button before I get completely bored with my routine.

Ah well, it was a short session, but felt damned effective.


----------



## lucifuge (May 30, 2008)

5/30/08
Did things a little different tonight.
*Low Incline Bench*:
135 x 12
225 x 8
275 x 4 + 1 (r/p)  *PR*
285 x 2  *PR*
225 x 6, 6
*Pec Deck*:
100 x 15
120 x 13
130 x 11
*Overhead Extensions*:
3 sets 40 x 8 each arm
*Rope Pressdowns*:
60 x 13 (r/p) 10 (r/p) 8

 *S.D.M.F.*


----------



## danny81 (May 31, 2008)

ur pretty strong for an old guy. jk lol. ur fucking strong as hell. 175 over head press thats fucking crazy bro. i thought i was getting strong doing 125x8 lol.


----------



## lucifuge (May 31, 2008)

danny81 said:


> ur pretty strong for an old guy. jk lol. ur fucking strong as hell. 175 over head press thats fucking crazy bro. i thought i was getting strong doing 125x8 lol.



Thanks Danny, and you were right the first time, I am an old guy... but thanks anyway.
BTW, 125 at 17 years old is a pretty solid weight. Good work.


----------



## danny81 (May 31, 2008)

thanks that 285 incline bench is crazy to., i didnt even notice that until recently.


----------



## lucifuge (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, I got a little busy at work tonight, and as a result I completely missed my pre-workout feeding, so I was starving when I walked into the garage tonight.
I took it a little easy compared to the last few weeks. Felt good too.

*6/2/08
Pullups*: _(neutral, wide, reverse grip - respectively)_
BW x 8, 7, 7

*W.G. Pulldowns*:
150 x 8, 8, 8

*N.G. Pulldowns*:
150 x 8, 7, 5

*Single Arm Preachers*:
40's x 8, 6, 6


----------



## lucifuge (Jun 2, 2008)

danny81 said:


> thanks that 285 incline bench is crazy to., i* didnt even notice that until recently.*



That's probably because it never happened until recently 

Thanks


----------



## danny81 (Jun 3, 2008)

lol np


----------



## lucifuge (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey, hey, hey!
Been kinda slacking a bit on my training... I had planned on taking a week or so off, but I can't seem to reconcile myself to it, so I'm just taking an extra off day here and there.
Trained shoulders last night and had a great session.

*Standing Military*:
135 x 10
165 x 7
185 x 5, 2 ...significant improvement from last week... and I didn't even drop it this time!
135 x 6

*Arnolds*:
40's x 11, 10, 10

*Rear Delt Rows*:
135 x 8, 9, 8

*Laterals*:
40's x 6, 6, 6

*Shrugs*:
225 x 10
275 x 8, 8

I _will_ be pressing 200+ overhead by the end of the year.

 *S.D.M.F.*


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 5, 2008)

NICE JOB! If your repping 185 now you should be about to press 2 plates by the end of the year IMO.


----------



## lucifuge (Jun 7, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> NICE JOB! If your repping 185 now you should be about to press 2 plates by the end of the year IMO.


Thanks JH. It felt _awesome_... hopefully you're right, 225 OH would rock.May have hit a snag though...

trained before work today just for the hell of it.
it was going great, and I mean great. right up until my lower back decided that it'd had enough and said 'fuck you Phil'.
Here's the breakdown:

*Deadlifts*:
275 x 8
325 x 5
375 x 1  _Boosh!_ *PR* 

*Squats*:
225 x 10
275 x 10
325 x 3  _Boosh!_ *another PR*

*SLDL* :
185 x 8, 8, 4  my lower back literally 'popped' like someone cracking a knuckle and it felt like a midget stabbed me. 
The really, _really_ irritating thing about this is that I _knew_ it was coming. I knew I'd been pushing hard for too long and I needed to take a break, but I just had to keep pushing. I tell ya, some times being retarded just doesn't pay... anyway... looks like I'll be getting my time off now.

It doesn't feel too bad... ok, that's not true, it feels miserable. However, it doesn't feel too serious. I should be back in the gym in two weeks at the most. (hoping)


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear that big L.  Hopefully it was just your back saying OH SHIT and nothing serious.


----------



## lucifuge (Jun 7, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Sorry to hear that big L.  Hopefully it was just your back saying OH SHIT and nothing serious.




That's certainly what I'm hoping.
thanks buddy


----------



## Mista (Jun 17, 2008)

Sucks to hear about your back! Take care.


----------



## lucifuge (Jun 18, 2008)

Mista said:


> Sucks to hear about your back! Take care.



thanks bro
my back feels about a million times better now... I was gonna jump back in the gym last weekend, but my wife talked me into taking another week off...


----------



## lucifuge (Jun 25, 2008)

Woo Hoo!
Been a while, but I'm back.
Trained Sunday & Tuesday... took it relatively easy on my back last night.
No pain, so I'm pretty damned happy about that.

*Sunday 6/22/08*

*Low Incline Bench*:
135 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 5
185 x 14
135 x 12

*Dumbell Bench*:
70's x 6, 8, 8

*Overhead Extension *(2 hands):
60 x 15, 15, 12

*Rope Pressdowns*:
50  12, 12, 10

----------------------------------------------------------------

*Tuesday 6/24/08*

*Weighted Chins*:
BW + 10 x 10, 7, 7

*Bent Over Rows*:
135 x 12, 12, 12

*Dumbell Rows*:
70's x 8, 8, 8

*Preacher Curls*: (not counting bar weight on these, 'cuz I dunno what it is)
60 x 15
80 x 8
90 x 5

*Hammer Curls:*40's x 7, 7, 7

It's good to be back


----------



## lucifuge (Jun 29, 2008)

weel, it's seeming to be very difficult to get back on my normal training schedule... really gonna try and focus on that this week... anyway:
*6/26/08
shoulders:*
*Standing Military*:
135 x 10
155 x 10
185 x 4

*Seated Military*:
135 x 10
145 x 10
95 x 20

*Rear Laterals*:
25's x 10
30's x 10
40's x 9

*Side Laterals*:
40's x 6
30's x 8
25's x 10 (negative on last)

*Barbell Shrugs*:
185 x 10
275 x 10
325 x 6

Hoping to get a leg session in this afternoon/evening...


----------



## lucifuge (Jun 29, 2008)

6/29/08

*Legs*

*Squats:*
135 x 10
225 x10
275 x 10
325 x 4   _one more than last time _

*Leg Extensions*:
135 x 12, 12, 12

*SLDL*:
135 x 10
185 x 10, 8  _(super slow and strict... with no pain, WooHoo!)_

*Leg Curls*:
90 x 10
100 x 8, 6
_(drop)_
45 x 15 _...ouch_

*Standing Calf Raises*:
225 x 12, 12, 12 

Mixed it up a bit... left out deads this week... might rotate them out for a while and focus on squatting. 

 *S.D.M.F.*


----------



## lucifuge (Jun 30, 2008)

6/30/08

Chest & Tri's:

*Low Incline Bench*:
135 x 15
225 x 10
245 x 8
275 x 4, 3

*Flat Dumbell Press*:
80's x 12, 7, 6

*Skull Crushers*:
50 x 15
70 x 12
90 x 6

*Rope Pressdowns*:
70 x 7, 8, 8

good times, good times


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 2, 2008)

hmmm, everything is gone?!?!?!?


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 8, 2008)

Hmmm, just realized I forgot to post my back & bi session from the 3rd....

*7/3/08*
*Neutral Grip Pullups*:
BW x 8
BW+10 x 6, 6

*Wide Grip Pulldowns*:
150 x 10
170 x 7, 7

*Stiff Arm Pulldowns*:
50 x 13
70 x 7, 8

*Barbell Curls*:
95 x 8, 6, 5

*Single Arm Preachers*:
40's x 5, 5, 5

--------------------------------------------------------------

*7/7/08
Shoulders*:

*Standing Military*:
95 x 10
145 x 8
165 x 8
175 x 5, 5

*Arnold Presses*:
60's x 5, 5, 4  _wow, these were tough _*PR*

*Face Pulls*:
50 x 10, 10, 12  _ripped the covering off the cable somehow... gotta find a replacement.... bummer_

*Side Laterals*:
40's x 8, 8, 7

*Barbell Shrugs*:
235 x 10
325 x 6
235 x 9

 *S.D.M.F.*


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 10, 2008)

7/8/08

*Squats*:
135 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 10
325 x 7  _WooHoo! Rep Increase _

*Leg Extensions*:
135 x 12, 12, 12

*Romanians*:
185 x 10
205 x 10, 9

*Leg Curls*:
90 x 11, 9, 6


*Calf Raises*:
225  x 12
245 x 12
265 x 12

 *S.D.M.F*.


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 10, 2008)

7/10/08

*Low Incline Bench*:
135 x 10
225 x 6
275 x 5
295 x 3      *PR * 
205 x 10

*Flat Flyes*:
40's x 12
45's x 8, 8  _honestly could have used more weight, but had a lovely pinching feeling in my right elbow throughout the sets... so I played it safe_

*Dips*:
BW x 12
+25 x 10
+ 45 x 6  *PR* _(I think, I can't remember for certain)_

*Rope Pressdowns*:
50 x 12
70 x 10
90 x 6

good times
 *S.D.M.F.*


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 11, 2008)

your squats are moving up fast.  are you getting free sups from that company in your sig?


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 11, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> your squats are moving up fast.  are you getting free sups from that company in your sig?



Good to hear from ya JH !
Yeah, squats are coming along nicely... my 'training partner' made mention of that the other night.
Personally, I think I was killing the squats with the deads... I'm still undecided about how to rotate the deads back into my routine.

As for free supps, I haven't recieved any yet, but from my understanding I believe that I will.


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 11, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> Good to hear from ya JH !
> Yeah, squats are coming along nicely... my 'training partner' made mention of that the other night.
> Personally, I think I was killing the squats with the deads... I'm still undecided about how to rotate the deads back into my routine.
> 
> As for free supps, I haven't recieved any yet, but from my understanding I believe that I will.



Is your spotter new to lifting?  I think its prolly better not to mix squats and deads together all the time.  
free sups would be nice as hell, how did you link up with that site?


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 11, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Is your spotter new to lifting?  I think its prolly better not to mix squats and deads together all the time.
> free sups would be nice as hell, how did you link up with that site?



He's not really my spotter, he's my best friend. He used to train with me all the time years ago, he pretty much stopped training for about two years and now is planning on getting back into it (he just joined here last night, bugg777). Unfortunately, we have essentially opposite schedules, so we only train together about one day a week. But, at least he's getting back into it.

As for LG Sciences, I linked up with them right here on IM. I'm the company rep for them on this forum. I think it's great, I've been using legal gear products for years now, so I'm more than happy to promote their stuff


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 11, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> He's not really my spotter, he's my best friend. He used to train with me all the time years ago, he pretty much stopped training for about two years and now is planning on getting back into it (he just joined here last night, bugg777). Unfortunately, we have essentially opposite schedules, so we only train together about one day a week. But, at least he's getting back into it.
> 
> As for LG Sciences, I linked up with them right here on IM. I'm the company rep for them on this forum. I think it's great, I've been using legal gear products for years now, so I'm more than happy to promote their stuff



Good deal.  I wish I had a partner to train with, all my friends are to lazy to lift.  
Whats legal gear?


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 11, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Good deal.  I wish I had a partner to train with, all my friends are to lazy to lift.
> Whats legal gear?



Actually, I guess it's no longer called 'legal gear', now it's LG Sciences.
They're a supplement company,
here check it out:

Discount bodybuilding supplements from BSN and other leading brands on sbmuscle.com


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 11, 2008)

7/11/08

*Weighted Chins*:
BW x 8
+25 x 5, 6

*Rack Pulls*:
225 x 8
275 x 7
325 x 5
345 x 4
365 x 3  *PR* 

*Dumbell Rows*:
80's x 8, 8, 7

*Standing Barbell Curls*:
95 x 5, 5, 4

*Hammer Curls*:
40's x 8, 7, 6

 *S.D.M.F.*


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 15, 2008)

7/15/08

*Standing Military*:
95 x 8
135 x 6
185 x 5, 5, 4  _Rep_ *PR*  

*Arnolds*:
45 x 8, 7, 7

*Rear Laterals*:
30's x 10, 10, 10

*Side Laterals Drop Set*:
40's x 8
30's x 8
20's x 8


good times, good times...

 *S.D.M.F.*


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 21, 2008)

had no time for training yesterday, so I just did a 5 x 5 of squats.

135 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
325 x 5
345 x 5 *PR* woo hoo!


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 21, 2008)

7/21/08

limited on time again... entire session lasted less than a half hour.
dropped tricep extensions this week,
everything else went well though.

*low incline bench*:
135 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
295 x 3
300 x 2  *PR*

*flat flyes*:
45's x 10, 10, 8  _rep increase_

*Dips*:
+45 x 8, 6, 7 _rep increase_

*S.D.M.F.*


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 23, 2008)

*one of those days, er... nights*

you know the ones. You get in the gym and you grab some weight and it just feels so fukkin _heavy....._. You pretty much know it's gonna suck.

*BW pullups *_(warm up)_
10

*Bent Over Rows*:
135 x 10
155 x 10
185 x 8  *PR*
195 x 6  *PR* _..it was all down hill from here_

*Wide Grip Pulldowns*:
150 x 8, 8, 7

*Seated Cable Rows*:
150 x 8, 8

kinda felt like I wanted to vomit at this point, so I said hell with it and called it a night


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 24, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> *you know the ones. You get in the gym and you grab some weight and it just feels so fukkin heavy...... You pretty much know it's gonna suck.*
> *BW pullups *_(warm up)_
> 10
> 
> ...



I think we all know that feeling.  But on the bright side you got two nice prs.


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 25, 2008)

7/25/08

*Standing Military*:
135 x 6
175 x 5
185 x 5
190 x 4  *PR* 
200 x 3  *P* fukkin *R* _.... oh yeah, that feels _*good*
95 x 10

*Arnold Presses*:
45's x 8, 8, 7

*Rear Laterals*:
20's x 12, 12
25's x 12

*Side Laterals*:
25's x 10, 10, 10

good good stuff tonight.
I'm actually kinda surprised... I sat at work bored as hell all damned night and literally did not feel like doing a damned thing when I got home...
damn, sometimes I love this shit

 *S.D.M.F.*


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 29, 2008)

7/28/08

mixed it up a bit last night.
I was halfway through my regular warmup for squats when I decided to go with front squats for a change.
Itâ??????s probably been two years since Iâ??????ve done a set of front squatsâ???¦ I had forgotten how truly miserable and uncomfortable they areâ???¦ but overall a good session.

*Back Squats*: 
95 x 12 

*Front Squats*:
95 x 10
135 x 10
185 x 5 â?????? _bar shifted and became rather painful_
185 x 8

*Pull Throughs*:
50 x 10, 10, 10  _never done these before, considerably more difficult than I had expected_

*Leg Ext. & Leg Curl super sets*:
90 x 10/10
90 x 10/9
90 x 10/8

*Standing Calf Raises*:
225 x 12
275 x 10, 8

Pretty good stuff, I even felt like I wanted to puke a little towards the end.
 *S.D.M.F.*


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 29, 2008)

Good stuff goin on in here.  Your almost at ur 225 ohp goal.  pull throughs are deceiving, they look a lot easier than they are.


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 29, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Good stuff goin on in here.  Your almost at ur 225 ohp goal.  pull throughs are deceiving, they look a lot easier than they are.



Yeah, I'm getting closer to the 225... 
and hell yeah, pull throughs are no joke. I originally had 150 on the pulley from my last rowing session, I figured it'd be a good weight for the pullthroughs until I grabbed it and it wouldn't move, lol!


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 31, 2008)

7/30/08

mixed it up a bit again.... went for higher reps with shorter rest intervals... it didn't work out quite as well as I had hoped, but it still felt pretty good.

Low Incline Bench:
135 x 10
225 x10
255 x 10, 6, 6 

Flat Dumbell Press:
65's x 10, 9, 8

Decline Flyes:
25's x 12, 10, 10


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 31, 2008)

That is a powerful incline bench, I can tell it took a lot out of you if you went from 10 reps to 6 lol.  Thats what I hate about high reps.


----------



## lucifuge (Aug 1, 2008)

moving right along with my oddball training sessions...
once again went for higher reps with little to no rest intervals (the longest couldn't have been much over a minute).
Tonight semed much more productive than the last one though.

*W.G. Pulldowns*:
50 x 15
100 x 5
150 x 10
170 x 6

*R.G. Pulldowns*:
170 x 5
150 x 9
100 x 12
50 x 15   my lats were on fire at this point

*Seated Cable Rows*:
100 x 12
150 x 10, 9
100 x 12  

*Hammers*:
40's x 10, 8, 7

I know it's borderline masochistic to say this, but this actually was a lot of fun.


----------



## lucifuge (Aug 1, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> That is a powerful incline bench, I can tell it took a lot out of you if you went from 10 reps to 6 lol.  Thats what I hate about high reps.



Thanks JH!
Yeah, it did kinda kick my ass after that 3rd set... 
I can never seem to guage the weight for the higher rep sessions... since I got 300 for 2 last week, I figured 85% of that would be a decent number... guess I should've went with 75% instead.
Ah well... there's always next time


----------



## lucifuge (Aug 4, 2008)

*bad times....*

I worked outside all day yesterday... mowing, hauling dirt, pulling weeds, yadda yadda yadda.... 

Here's the strange part, after I was finished and had taken a shower and was relaxing on the couch, my right knee started to have a dull throb.
I didn't think too much of it, but this morning when I got out of bed, the wondeful sensation is still there.... 

it's odd because I don't remember doing anything to my knee, and I like to think I would have noticed something like that   

I'll give a few days, if it doesn't get better I figure I'll have to go to the doc....dammit.

I hate doctors...


----------



## lucifuge (Aug 5, 2008)

8/4/08

*Standing Military*:
135 x 5
175 x 5
195 x 5
200 x 4  _woohoo, rep increase_
135 x 11  _failure_

*Arnolds*:
40's x 10, 9, 8

*Rear Laterals*:
25's x 12
30's x 9, 9

*Side Laterals*:
25's x 10, 10, 8

*Shrugs*:
275 x 8, 5


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice job on the OHP.  Hows the knee feeling now?


----------



## lucifuge (Aug 8, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Nice job on the OHP.  Hows the knee feeling now?



thanks, it still fukkin hurts.... I'm giving it until the end of next week, if it's no better, I'll make an appointment.


----------



## lucifuge (Aug 13, 2008)

Hmm, I've been a little lax about posting in here....
here's the last two sessions:

8/9/08

*Low Incline Bench*:
bar x 15
135 x 15
225 x 12
255 x 9, 6

*Dumbell Press*:
65's x 5, 10
40's x 12     _(don't remember why I dropped the weight)_

*Pec Deck*:
100 x 10, 10, 10

*Dips*:
BW x 15
+45 x 9, 7

*Skull Crushers*:
50 x 12, 11, 11

*----------------------------*

8/11/08

*BW Pullups * _(warmup)_
10

*Bent Over Rows*:
135 x 12
185 x 10
205 x 8   *PR * 

*Close Grip Pulldowns*:
100 x 12, 12, 12

*Lawnmowers*:
65's x 6, 7, 7

*EZ Bar Curls*:
50 x 12, 11, 9

Haven't really been able to get into it lately... just kinda half assing the sessions. I'm planning on getting real serious again here soon.

On the upside, my knee has been feeling better for a couple days, so I'm hitting legs tonight.  Maybe I'll try and push it... depends on how the knee feels in the hole.


----------



## lucifuge (Aug 14, 2008)

8/13/08

*Squats*:
135 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 10, 8

*Single Leg Extensions*:
_(back to back, no rest sets)
3 sets each leg_
50 x 12

*Pull Throughs*:
50 x 12, 12

Dunno why, still couldn't really get into it.
I think I may be getting a little stressed out over some other shit...
ah well, at least the knee felt pretty good


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 14, 2008)

Those are some damn good squats and bent rows.


----------



## lucifuge (Aug 14, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Those are some damn good squats and bent rows.



Hey thanks buddy. 
Squats felt good.

On the upside, I think I just figured out what the hell my problem has been here recently.
I was just back in the shipping dept. at my work and for the hell of it I jumped on the big scale for a weigh in.
I came in at 217... not too bad except Monday I weighed in at 224!

So, I just finished eating my 5th meal of the day and I was curious, so I jumped on fitday and after 5 meals I've only consumed 1350 calories! that's just about half of my daily target! 

no fukkin wonder I've been feeling like total shit...


----------



## lucifuge (Aug 16, 2008)

got my calories back up yesterday and I feel soooooooo much better.
trained this morning and it felt good.... almost added some extra stuff in just for the hell of it.
Probably would have if I didn't have time constraints.

*Standing Military*:
BAR x 10
135 x 10
165 x 8, 8, 7

*Arnolds*:
65's x 1   _yeah, that's ambitious_
40's x 8, 8, 8

*Seated Face Pulls*:
50 x 15
60 x 12, 12

*Vertical Rows*:
45 x 10
55 x 10
65 x 10

Now I'm off to my sister-in-laws surprise birthday party
lots of tasty bad food and *cake*
.................................................................................mmmmmmmm, cake


----------



## lucifuge (Aug 18, 2008)

Don't really know why, but I let my buddy talk me into training arms today....
kinda weird since I haven't had an 'arm day' in while, but it was kinda fun.

*SkullCrushers*:
45 x 12
65 x 12
85 x12
95 x 10
105 x 8

*Barbell Curl*:
45 x 12
65 x 12
85 x 10
95 x 6, 5

*Rope Pressdowns*:
60 x 12
70 x 12
80 x 9

*Alt Dumbell Curls*:
25's x 12
30's x 11
40's x 8

*Overhead Extensions*:
65 x 15, 12, 12

*Hammers*:
25's x 15, 14, 12


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 19, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> Hey thanks buddy.
> Squats felt good.
> 
> On the upside, I think I just figured out what the hell my problem has been here recently.
> ...



Ya man you cal intake can make a HUGE difference.  have you ever counted your cals before?


----------



## the other half (Aug 20, 2008)

still hittin them pr's. 

hope things are going good.

will catch up with your journal soon.


----------



## lucifuge (Aug 21, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Ya man you cal intake can make a HUGE difference.  have you ever counted your cals before?


I used to track calories all the time, but drifted away from it a while ago...
but I'm back on the horse now 



the other half said:


> still hittin them pr's.
> 
> hope things are going good.
> 
> will catch up with your journal soon.




Welcome back! I was beginning to think you and Katt had decided to _stay_ on vacation, lol.
Now, get in the gym!


----------



## lucifuge (Aug 22, 2008)

*it's a two-fer !*

*8/20/08*

*Squats:*
135 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 8

*Pull Throughs*:
50 x 12
60x 10, 12

*Single Leg Ext.* _(back to back, no rest):_
50 x 13, 12, 12

*Leg Curls*:
50 x 15, 15, 13

*Standing Calf Raises*:
225 x 15
275 x 12, 12

------------------------------------------------------
*8/21/08*

*Low Incline Bench*:
bar x 45
135 x 2
225 x 10
275 x 5
225 x 8
135 x 12

*Flat Flyes*:
30's x 12
40's x 12
50's x 9

*Smith Close Grip Bench*:
135 x 15
155 x 12
185 x 9

*Rope Pressdowns*:
70 x 10, 10, 10


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 22, 2008)

Good numbers on the squats and bench!  So how many cals are you aiming for?


----------



## lucifuge (Aug 22, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Good numbers on the squats and bench!  So how many cals are you aiming for?



Thanks JH, still trying to find a higher rep routine that I like....
I'm shooting for roughly 2600 calories a day. Been hitting it pretty consistently since last weeks little caloric debacle... I'll run that for the next couple weeks and see where it's getting me with BF %, then adjust from there.


----------



## lucifuge (Aug 26, 2008)

8/26/08

*Bent Over Rows*:
95 x 12
135 x 12
185 x 8
205 x 5
135 x 10
95 x 10

*Lawnmowers*:
70's x 8, 8, 8

*Barbell Curls*:
95 x 8, 6, 4  _(+2 cheats)_
-drop-
45 x 12 _(ouch)_

*Hammers*:
40's x 6, 6, 5
-drop-
20's x 12  _(ouch again)_


----------



## lucifuge (Aug 28, 2008)

*Jam - Fukkin - Sandwich!!!*

*8/27/08*

*Standing Military Press*:
BAR x 10
135 x 10
*225 x 1*   WOOOOO-HOOOOO!!!!
*Holy Shit I Got It! * Heavier than shit, and I was convinced for a couple seconds that it was going to break my frikkin nose. (so was my partner, he was just going for the bar when I managed to get the press going) but I got the bastard. 
175 x 8, 8
95 x 18 _failure_

Arnolds:
50's x 7, 7, 6

Rear Laterals:
30's x 10, 9, 8

Side Laterals:
25's x 10, 10, 10


* S.D.M.F.*


----------



## lucifuge (Aug 29, 2008)

well, had an impromptu arm day tonight.
I'm stuck at work and haven't had too much to do... I knew it was gonna be slow tonight so I threw some dumbells in my truck before work. So I had a nice little arm session in my lab tonight.

*Triceps Dips*:
BW x 25, 12, 12, 15, 15

*Curls*:
40's x 10, 10, 9, 8, 6

*Single Arm Extensions*:
40's x 8, 10, 10, 8

*Alt. Supinated Curls*:
40's x 10, 10, 8, 6

*Kneeling Two Handed Extensions*:
25's x 20
40's x 8, 8

*Concentration Curls*:
25's x 12, 8, 7

*Kick Backs*:
25's x 8, 8, 8

*Hammers*:
25's x 15, 12, 12

I know this was kinda silly, but I liked the idea of getting paid to work out


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 30, 2008)

Congrats on the Overhead Press PR, thats such an awesome feeling when you push through it 

Damned good weight aswell!


----------



## JailHouse (Aug 30, 2008)

Holy shit congrats on hitting your ohp goal.  I knew u had it in you.


----------



## lucifuge (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks guys....
I gotta admit, I felt like a bad ass after I got that fukker.
I'm taking a week off now and possibly re-working my routine more towards straight growth for a while. I'm still undecided. I've been making some great strength gains, but I'm getting alot of aches and pains along with them. 
I guess being 34 is starting to catch up to me or something. lol


----------



## lucifuge (Sep 9, 2008)

Damn taking a week off sucks.
I get so caught up in doing other shit that it gets hard to manage to really get rolling again....

Anyway, I've decided to completely alter my training time from 11:30 pm to roughly 10:30 am. when my daughter takes a nap.
The adjustment has not been a smooth one so far.... good times.

anyway, moving right along


9/6/08

*Bench Press*:
135 x 12
225 x 10
245 x 9
265 x 6

*Incline Flyes*:
40's x 12
50's x 9, 8

*Dips*:
BW x 12
+25 x 8, 8

*Pec Deck*:
70 x 15
90 x 9, 8



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

9/9/08

*Squats*:
135 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 8
325 x 8

*Smith Machine Leg Presses*:
225 x 10, 10, 10

*Pull Throughs*:
701 x 15, 12, 12

*Leg Curls*:
50 x 15
75 x 10
85 x 8

*Standing Calf Raises*:
225 x 15
275 x 12, 10


----------



## lucifuge (Sep 12, 2008)

9/11/08

*Neutral Grip Pullups*:
BW x 8, 8, 7

*Wide Grip Pulldowns*:
120 x 8, 10, 10

*Reverse Grip Pulldowns*:
120 x 8, 8, 8

*Stiff Arm Pressdowns*:
50 x 10, 10, 10

*Alt. Dumbell Curls*:
30's x 12
40's x 7, 6


----------



## lucifuge (Sep 15, 2008)

Damn, slacking on the posting again.... 

9/13/08
*Standing Military*:
45 x 10
135 x 12
155 x 10
175 x 6
185 x 3

*Arnolds*:
50's x 8, 6, 6 

*Rear Laterals*:
30's x 10, 10, 10

*Side Laterals*:
30's x 8, 8, 7

*Shrugs*:
225 x 8, 8, 8

------------------------------------
9/15/08 

*Squats*:
135 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 8, 7, 6

*Smith Machine Leg Press*:
225 x 10, 10, 10

*Pull Throughs*:
50 x 15
60 x 15
70 x 15

*Leg Curls*:
75 x 10, 10, 10

*Seated Calf Raises*:
225 x 12
275 x 12
325 x 6


----------



## lucifuge (Sep 16, 2008)

9/16/08

*Flat Bench Press*:
135 x 10
225 x 10
255 x 5 right shoulder popped at the bottom of every rep, so I just stopped
185 x 10, 10

*Incline Flyes*:
30's x 12
40's x 12
50's x 8

*Weighted Dips*:
BW + 45 x 8, 7, 6

*Skull Crushers*:
50 x 13
70 x 10
80  6

*Reverse Grip Pressdowns*:
50 x 12, 12

overall, a fairly dissapointing session...
No Sir, I Don't Like It.


----------



## lucifuge (Sep 22, 2008)

9/18/08

*Bent Over Rows*:
135 x 10
185 x 8, 8

*Seated Cable Rows*:
150 x 8, 8, 8

*45 degree Pull Downs*: (wide grip, bar to sternum)
70 x 12, 12, 12, 12

*Standing Barbell Curls*:
65 x 12
75 x 11
80 x 7
45 x 10

*Hammers*:
40's x 6
30's x 10, 10
-----------------------------------------------------------------

9/20/08

*Standing Military*:
135 x 8
155 x 8
175 x 8

*Arnolds*:
50's x 7, 7
40's x 9

*Rear Laterals*:
30's x 10, 10, 10

*Vertical Rows*:
45 x 12
65 x 12
85 x 8

*Skull Crusher/Close Grip Bench supersets*:
50 x 12/12
95 x 8/8, 9/9

*EZ bar curls*:
95 x 5, 5, 5

*Alt. Dumbell Curls*, one big drop set:
40's x 5
30's x 5
25's x 4
20's x 4


this sucks... I pretty much have no direction with my training at the moment.
I've been wanting to come up with a new routine but I have not had any time to sit down and put one together. So I'm basically making shit up as I go in the gym... well, garage. I gotta get my head out of my ass..........


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 22, 2008)

Good luck finding a routine.  What are your goals for weight and strength at the moment?


----------



## lucifuge (Sep 22, 2008)

Currently cutting... so hoping to keep strength where it's at as much as possible... weight's been dropping... so it's working, just boring the hell out of me


----------



## lucifuge (Sep 22, 2008)

ok, I have an outline for a new routine.
it's the classic push/pull/legs schematic alternating each week between 'size' & 'strength'.

"*Size Routine*"
   (2 minute Rest Intervals)

*Push*: 
low incline dumbell press: 3 x 8-10
arnold presses: 3 x 8-10
BW Dips: 3 x failure
Rev. Grip Pressdowns: 3 x 8-10
crunches: 3 sets

*Pull*:
W.G. pulldowns: 3 x 8-10
stiff arm pressdowns: 3 x 8-10
seated cable rows: 3 x 8-10
Smith machine vertical rows: 3 x 8-10
single arm preachers: 3 x 8-10

*Legs*:
back squats: 3 x 8-10
lunges: 3 x 8-10
leg extensions: 3 x 12
leg curls: 3 x 12
seated calf raises: 3 x 10-12
****************************

"*Strength Routine*"
  (3 minute rest intervals)

*Push*:
flat bench: 5 x 5
standing military: 5 x 5
skull crushers: 3 x 8
rope pressdowns: 3 x 8
leg raises: 3 sets

*Pull*:
weighted chins: 5 x 5
reverse grip pulldowns: 3 x 8
bent over rows: 5 x 5
dumbell rows (lawnmowers): 3 x 8
standing barbell curls: 3 x 8

*Legs*:
deads: 5 x 5
front squats: 3 x 8
stiff leg deads: 5 x 5
pull throughs: 3 x 10
standing calf raises: 3 x 8-10


I just kinda threw it together here at work... so if anyone reading this has any suggestions, criticism, or whatever, please throw it out there.
it looks pretty solid to me, but like I said, I'm not really focusing on it 100% since I did it in little breaks here at work...
any opinions or insights folks?


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 23, 2008)

Looks good man.


----------



## lucifuge (Sep 24, 2008)

Ok, first session with the new program.

*Legs* _(hypertrophy)_

*Back Squats*:
135 x 10
225 x 10
265 x 10

*Lunges*:
45 x 10/10
65 x 10/10
65 x 10/10

*Leg Extensions*:
90 x 12, 12, 12

*Leg Curls*:
90 x 12, 10, 7

*Seated Calf Raises*:
225 x 15
275 x 12, 12

Went fairly well. Turned out to be alot tougher than I had anticipated, especially the lunges. In fact everything after the 1st set of squats seemed tough.
One of the best 'pumps' I've had in my quads for a while.
Long story short... I like it.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 28, 2008)

its been 4 days, whats going on luc?  nice job on the squats.


----------



## lucifuge (Sep 28, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> its been 4 days, whats going on luc?  nice job on the squats.


thanks for the kind words JH!
heh, sorry 'bout the delay... been working like a fool so I haven't had much time to post. In fact, I'm at work right now... 
Couple days ago I was actually _inside_ the ovens for one of our production lines helping out with an oven clean. I realize you have no idea what I'm talking about, but the ovens are about 100 yds long, 4 feet high and about 7 feet wide, with filter boxes and rollers and all kinds of fun stuff. Before you go in you gotta suit up in full Tyvek, goggles, respirator... it's a huge fukkin pain in the ass... then you get to spend about 5 hours in there fully wrapped at about 90 degrees scraping and vaccuuming soot out. I lost 3.5 lbs of water in less than 5 hours. It's fukkin miserable.

I've still been training though....  

Friday
9/26/08
*Push *(hypertrophy)

*Low Incline Dumbell Press*:
50's x 12
80's x 10, 10, 9

*Seated Arnold Presses*:
40's x 10, 10, 10

*Bodyweight Dips*:
15, 14, 13

*Reverse Grip Tricep Pressdowns*:
50 x 12
55 x 12
60 x 10

*Crunches*:
10

*Leg Raises*:
12, 10

--------------------------------------------------------------

Sunday
9/28/08
*Pull* (hypertrophy)

*Wide Grip Pulldowns*:
60 x 15
100 x 12
150 x 10
160 x 8

*Stiff Arm Pressdowns*:
50 x 12, 12, 12

*Seated Cable Rows*:
100 x 12, 12, 12

*Smith Machine Vertical Rows*:
45 x 12
55 x 12
65 x 12

*Single Arm Preachers*:
25's x 10, 10, 10
40's x 3 negatives


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Can you guys bring some water with you when your in those ovens?
  Nice numbers you got going up there Luc.


----------



## lucifuge (Sep 30, 2008)

nope, no water inside the ovens... it wouldn't be feasible.
too much soot and dirt flying around, not to mention the face mask and all.
I did have water immediately outside the ovens, every 30 minutes or so I'd climb out and drink down about half a gallon... it helps.
Management provides us with cases of Powerade for oven cleans, I just prefer water myself.

Thanks for the kind words about the numbers... personally I think they've been pretty weak here lately. Things should be changing though. I finally settled on a program and I'm going to be starting a cycle here pretty soon, so they should improve somewhat significantly. Now if I can just get my daughter to cooperate.................


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 1, 2008)

10/1/08
*Legs* _(power)_

*Deadlifts*:
135 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
285 x 5, 5

*Front Squats*:
95 x 8
145 x 8, 8

*Stiff Leg Dead Lifts*:
95 x 5
145 x 5
155 x 5
165 x 5
170 x 5

*Pull Throughs*:
50 x 10
60 x 10, 10

*Standing Calf Raises*:
275 x 10, 10, 9


pretty good session.... I kinda feel like shit.
I need to get some decent sleep time in, my daughter's kicking my ass.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 2, 2008)

What style did you do those front squats?  Whats this cycle business?


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 2, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> What style did you do those front squats?  Whats this cycle business?



I guess it's 'bodybuilder' style, you know, arms crossed.

and the cycle business is this:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...ations-wants-3-people-log-complete-cycle.html

I'm one of the lucky three


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 3, 2008)

So is cycle like a PH?


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 7, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> So is cycle like a PH?



yeah... well, kinda I guess. H-Drol & Havoc are actually OTC steroids


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 7, 2008)

10/5/08

*Push*  (power)

*Flat Bench Press*:
135 x 5
225 x 5
245 x 5
265 x 4, 3
225 x 5
135 x 10

*Standing Military Press*:
135 x 5
155 x 5
160 x 5
165 x 5, 5

*Skull Crushers*:
70 x 10
80 x 10
90 x 9

*Rope Pressdowns*:
60 x 10, 10, 10

-----------------------------------------------------


10/7/08

*Pull * (power)

*Weighted Chins*:
25# x 5
45# x 5, 5, 4
25# x 8

*Reverse Grip Pulldowns*:
100 x 12
120 x 10
130 x 8

*Bent Over Rows*:
135 x 5
155 x 5
165 x 5
175 x 5, 5

*Single Arm Dumbell Rows*:
70â??????s x 8, 8, 8

*Standing Barbell Curls*:
95 x 6, 6, 6


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice job on those chins.


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 9, 2008)

10/9/08

*Legs* (hypertrophy)

*Back Squats*:
185 x 10
245 x 10
275 x 10

*Lunges*: 
45 x 10/10
65 x 10/10
95 x 12/12   (think I'm gonna swap these out with single leg presses)

*Leg Extensions*:
90 x 13, 14, 15

*Leg Curls*:
90 x 12, 11, 6

*Seated Calf Raises *(toes in):
95 x 15
275 x 12, 13


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 9, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Nice job on those chins.



Thanks buddy, they got pretty damned tough there at the end, didn't want to but I had to drop back down to 25# at the end.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow dude those are some nice squats.


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 13, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Wow dude those are some nice squats.



Thanks Brotha
hopefully I can keep it up!


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 13, 2008)

10/12/08

*Push* (hypertrophy)

*Low Incline Dumbell Press*:
70's x 12
90's x 8, 6, 5  PR ! (wow, those were heavy)

*Seated Arnold Presses*:
50's x 8, 8, 8

*Body Weight Dips*:
15, 14, 10

*Reverse Grip Triceps Pressdowns*: (single arm)
20 x 10/10, 10/10, 10/10

*Crunches*:
(with 15# DB) 15 x 15, 12, 12

---------------------------------------------------------------

10/12/13

*Pull* (hypertrophy)

*Wide Grip Pulldowns*:
100 x 12
150 x 12
160 x 8  -drop-
50 x 15

*Stiff Arm Pressdowns*:
50 x 12
55 x 12
60 x 10

*Seated Cable Rows*:
110 x 12
120 x 10, 10

*Smith Machine Vertical Rows*:
65 x 12
70 x 12, 12

*Single Arm Preachers*:
30's x 10, 9, 8

started my H-Drol & Havoc run today. Started a thread in the anabolics forum so check it out if your interested


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 15, 2008)

*LEGS*

*Deadlifts*:
225 x 5
275 x 5
295 x 5
325 x 5
345 x 3

*Front Squats*:
135 x 10
185 x 8, 6

*Stiff Leg Deads*:
135 x 5
185 x 5
205 x 5, 5, 5

*Pull Throughs*:
60 x 10, 10, 10

*Standing Calf Raises*:
285 x 10, 10, 10

It was humid as hell and I was sweating buckets. I couldn't wait for it to end.
Good session, though overall it was pretty brutal.


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 16, 2008)

10/16/08

*PUSH*

*Flat Bench Press*:
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5, 3
225 x 3
135 x 9

*Standing Military Press*:
135 x 5
155 x 5
175 x 4, 4
135 x 5

*Skull Crushers*:
95 x 10, 10, 10

*Rope Pressdowns*:
60 x 9, 10, 10

*Leg Raises*:
15, 12, 12

damn good session.
nice to see the numbers going up again


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 20, 2008)

Wellâ???¦ Iâ??????ve had three days of hell my friends.
Friday was my wifeâ??????s birthday and my boss was being a prick about me taking it off. We had a sitter lined up and we had dinner plans and the whole nine yards, but my boss was being a jerk off and wouldnâ??????t just let me have it off. I actually had to drive into work on Friday afternoon and spend 20 minutes with my boss and the scheduler before my boss realized that there was nothing for me to do. Then he let me leaveâ???¦ 

Somehow, in the middle of all that, the baby sitter cancelledâ???¦ so our plans changed. The night became dinner with my wife, daughter, and mother-in-law. Followed by some shopping, and my mother in law spending the night at our houseâ???¦â???¦

Saturday, my wife and her sister have this great idea of having all the grandkids in the family together for picture to surprise her Mother withâ???¦ and the appointment with the photographer is at 1pm. Sounds good right, how bad can it be? Well, there are 12 grandchildren ranging from 2 â?????? 17 years oldâ???¦ I cannot describe the hell of trying to get them all to look at the camera and smile at the same time. Three separate locations and over 100 shots and almost three hours later, we had 4 usable prints. From there, we had to stop at Menards. I needed one little piece of pipe and a pipe wrenchâ???¦. Thatâ??????s all I needed. By the time we left, I had a new faucet and garbage disposal for the kitchen. (My garbage disposal jammed last week and my wife figured weâ??????d just buy a new one, and sheâ??????d never liked the kitchen faucet so while I was changing the disposal I could just change the faucet as well). Soâ???¦ I didnâ??????t get home until after 7pm and I was frikkin irritated.

I took apart the original disposal and got it unjammedâ???¦ and managed to spray myself with half rotten food in the process (good times  ) and then said fukk it and hit the weights.

I managed to get the faucet and shower pipe replaced before the Bears game Sunday, so that wasnâ??????t a total lossâ???¦ although I didnâ??????t get to watch most of the first half because I was playing with my daughter while my wife returned the unneeded garbage disposal. The squeaker finally took a nap at half time so I could relax and watch the second half. Good game.

10/18/08
*PULL*

*Weighted Chins*:
45# x 5
45# x 5
45# x 4
45# x 4 (+2 cheats)
45# x 4 (+2 cheats)

*Reverse Grip Pulldowns*:
150 x 10, 10, 8

*Bent Over Rows*:
155 x 5
175 x 5
185 x 5
190 x 5
195 x 5

*Supinating Single Arm Dumbell Rows*:
50â??????s x 12, 12, 12

*Standing Barbell Curls*:
95 x 7, 6+1 cheat, 5

*Alternating Dumbell Curls*:
25â??????s x 21 (failure)

--------------------------------------------------------
10/20/08

*LEGS*

*Back Squats*:
225 x 10
275 x 10
315 x 9

*Single Leg Press*:
95 x 12/12
145 x 10/10
165 x 10/10

*Leg Extensions*:
90 x 15
100 x 15, 15

*Leg Curls*:
45 x 30 (failure)
65 x 13 (failure)

*Toe Presses *(calves)
165 x 20, 20, 25


both good training sessionsâ???¦. So far Iâ??????m really liking the H-Drol
 *S. D. M. F.*


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 22, 2008)

10/22/08

*Push*   (hypertrophy)

*Low Incline Dumbell Press*:
50's x 10
90's x 10, 9, 8    rep PR

*Seated Arnold Presses*:
50's x 10, 8, 8

*Dips*:
16, 15, 13

*One Hand Reverse Grip Pressdowns*:
20 x 12/12, 10/10, 11/11

*Weighted Crunches*:
15#DB x 17, 15, 17

 *S. D. M. F.*


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 24, 2008)

Friday
10/24/08

*Pull Day*

*Wide Grip Pulldowns*:
100 x 12
120 x 10, 10, 9
_-drop-_
100 x 9
_-drop-_
50 x 12

*Stiff Arm Pressdowns*:
50 x 12, 12, 12

*T-Bar Rows:*  (1st time for these in many years)
_Single arm_: 45 x 6/6, 6/6, 6/6
_Two Handed_: 45 x 12, 
                       90 x 8, 8

*Smith Vertical Rows /  Side Laterals super sets:*
_3 sets   _75 x 10 & 15â??????s x 10

*Single Arm Preachers*:
30â??????s x 10/ 10
40â??????s x 8/ 8, 6/ 6

Decided to mix it up a bit. I personally hate cable rows, so I swapped them out for T-bar rows. Damn, I haven't done T-bars for at least 4 years... forgot how good they feel.


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 27, 2008)

Monday
10/27/08

update:
No obvious effects as of yet. I think some of the sides are starting to kick in because I slept like crap pretty much all weekend and my joints (especially knees and ankles) are feeling a little crusty.
Iâ??????ve decided to up the fish oil to 8 caps a day for the joints and adding in some GABA at night to help with sleep.

Had my annual health assessment this afternoon.
_Blood Pressure:_ *111 / 79 *      (under 120 / 80 desirable)

_Total Cholesterol:_ *137 *           (less than 200 desirable)

_HDL Cholesterol_:  *<15*            ( Greater than 40 desirable)

_Glucose (non-fasting): _*103 *     (less than 120 desirable)

Hopefully the added fish oil will help out with the HDL a bit

Training update:
Sunday
10/26/08

*LEGS*

*Deadlifts*:
135 x 5
225 x 5
275 x 5
325 x 5
345 x 5  

*Front Squats*:
135 x 12
185 x 5

*Back Squats*:
185 x 10
185 x 15

*Pull Throughs*:
50 x 10, 10, 10

*Standing Calf Raises*:
295 x 9, 9
245 x 11

*Leg Extension / Leg Curls Supersets*:
45 x 12/12
45 x 15/15
70 x 12/12


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice deads luc!  I take about 8 fish oil pills a day also but only on days I dont eat fish.


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 28, 2008)

Tuesday
10/28/08

*PUSH*

*Flat Bench Press*:
135 x 6
225 x 5
275 x 5
285 x 5
295 x 3   _Woo Hoo !_

*Standing Military Press*:
135 x 5
155 x 5
175 x 5
180 x 5
185 x 4

*Skull Crushers*:
90 x 10
95 x 10
100 x 7

*Rope Pressdowns*:
70 x 12, 10, 10

*Dumbell Flye Press *:
25â??????s x 10
30â??????s x 10
I donâ??????t know the name for this exercise. You take the dumbells and perform a flye, at the top of the motion you hold the DBâ??????s together and perform a close grip press. Thatâ??????s one rep.

*Leg Raises*:
15, 15, 12

Strength was definitely up today. Iâ??????m pretty sure I could have gotten the 295 for 5 with a spotter. The third rep went up fairly easy, but the bar swayed a bit at the top so I figured I should just rack it .


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice job on the bench.


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 30, 2008)

10/30/08

*PULL*

*Weighted Chins*:
45# x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5  PR(reps)

*Reverse Grip Pulldowns*:
170 x 8, 8, 6

*Bent Over Rows*:
185 x 5, 5, 5, 5, 5
-drop-
95 x 10

*Single Arm Rows*:
55 x 12
90 x 6, 6 PR

*Standing Barbell Curls*:
95 x 8
100 x 7 PR

 *S. D. M. F.*


----------



## lucifuge (Nov 2, 2008)

11/1/08

*LEGS*

*Back Squats*:
225 x 10
325 x 7
325 x 5

*Lunges*:
95 x 10, 10, 10

*Leg Extensions*:
100 x 15, 15
110 x 13

*Leg Curls*:
90 x 10
100 x 8
_-drop-_
45 x 15

*Seated Calf Raises*: _(toes in)_
225 x 15, 12, 13

-------------------------------------------------------

11/2/08

*PUSH* 

*Low Incline Dumbell Press*:
55's x 8
90's x 10, 7, 5  _my left wrist betrayed me. I could not manage to                  keep the dumbell steady on the last two sets._
55's x 6

*Arnolds*:
55's x 3 _again betrayed by my left wrist_
50's x 8, 8
30's x 10

*Body Weight Dips*:
15, 15, 13

*Reverse Grip Tri Pressdowns*: _(two hands)_
50 x 12, 12, 12

*Decline Crunches*:
15
25# x 10

*Hanging Leg Raises*:
8, 8, 8

Legs day was great yesterday, I felt really good and strong throughout the whole session.
Push today was just damned odd. I felt strong, I just couldn't seem to keep my left wrist steady on the heavier weights. I didn't have any pain, it just refused to stay locked. I'd get two steady reps, then the 'bell would start to wobble.


----------



## lucifuge (Nov 2, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Nice job on the bench.



thanks buddy


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 3, 2008)

Strong like a ox bro.


----------



## lucifuge (Nov 3, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Strong like a ox bro.



you are too kind my friend, thanks


11/3/08

*PULL*

*Neutral Grip Pulldowns*:
150 x 10, 10, 7, 5
_-drop-_
50 x 12

*Stiff Arm Pressdowns*:
50 x 12, 12, 12

*Single Arm T-Bars*:
50 x 8/8, 8/8, 8/8

*Vertical Rows / Side Laterals supersets:*
_3 sets_  75 x 10 / 15â??????s x 10

*Single Arm Preachers*:
40â??????s x 10, 8, 6
_-drop-_
25â??????s x 5

Felt good today.
This one was a lot of fun  

 *S. D. M. F.*


----------



## lucifuge (Nov 5, 2008)

11/5/08

*LEGS*

*Deadlifts*:
225 x 5
275 x 5
325 x 5
365 x 2  wow, that was heavy

*Front Squats*:
135 x 10
185 x 8
225 x 6  PR 

*SLDL*:
135 x 10
155 x 8
185 x 5, 5

*Pull Throughs*:
50 x 10, 10, 10

*Standing Calf Raises*:
275 x 15, 12

pretty good session.... surprised myself actually. I felt like shit from staying up half the night playing City of Heroes. Yeah, I'm a dork.
I didn't even want to train today, but now I'm damned glad I did.

 *S. D. M. F.*


----------



## lucifuge (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm having mixed feelings about this cycle so far. I'm half way through and I haven't noticed any dramatic effects yet. 
However, I've experienced almost no 'immediate' side effects at all, so that's a plus.
I've seen some decent strength gains and some recomp effects... but quite honestly not as much as I had expected. As a result I am switching things up a bit. I'm going to up my calories a bit more (I've been consistently sitting at 3000 - 3500 a day) to 3500 - 4000, and I'm shifting training more towards growth instead of growth/power.

Thursday
11/6/08

*PUSH*

*Flat Bench:* _90 sec. rest intervals_
135 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 7
255 x 7
185 x 8
135 x 5

*Seated Military Press:* _90 sec. R.I._
95 x 10
145 x 10
165 x 9
185 x 6

*Skull Crushers:* _60 sec R.I._
90 x 10, 9, 6

*Rope Pressdowns:* _60 sec R.I._
50 x 12, 12, 12

*Hanging Leg Raises*: _30 sec R.I._
10, 10, 10


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks good still, vary strong.  Do you always time your RIs?


----------



## lucifuge (Nov 6, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Looks good still, vary strong.  Do you always time your RIs?



thanks bro,
yeah I usually run 2 - 3 minute rest intervals when I'm lifting heavy. I have a little timer in the garage. I'm gonna be keeping 'em around 1 - 1.5 minutes.


----------



## lucifuge (Nov 11, 2008)

Been a few days since updating... been kinda busy

11/8/08
*PULL*

*Weighted Chins*:  _90 sec RI_
25# x 10, 9, 7

*Neutral Grip Pullups*: _60 sec RI_
BW x 10, 10

*Reverse Grip Pulldowns*: _60 sec RI_
150 x 9, 9, 7
_-drop-_
50 x 23 

*Bent Over Rows*: _90 sec RI_
145 x 12
155 x 10, 9, 9
_-drop-_
95 x 15

*Single Arm Dumbell Rows*: _60 sec RI_
55's x 10, 10, 10

*Standing Barbell Curls*: _60 sec RI_
95 x 8, 7
_-drop-_
45 x 12

---------------------------------------------------------

11/11/08

*LEGS*

*Back Squats*:  _90 sec RI_
135 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 10

*Lunges*:  _60 sec RI_
95 x 12, 12, 12

*Leg Extensions*:   _45 sec RI_
90 x 12, 12, 12

*Leg Curls*:  _45 sec RI_
90 x 12, 9, 6

*Seated Calf Raises*:   _30 sec RI_
225 x 15, 13, 10

this entire session lasted only 32 minutes... my legs were on fukkin FIRE.
I'm still feeling the effects almost 12 hours later.... good stuff

 *S. D. M. F.*


----------



## lucifuge (Nov 13, 2008)

11/13/08

*PUSH*

*Low Incline Dumbell Press*:     _90 sec RI_
50â??????s x 12
90â??????s x 12, 10, 5   
_-drop-_
50â??????s x 8

*Arnold Presses*:     _60 sec RI_
50â??????s x 5, 6, 5
30â??????s x 8

*BW Dips:* _60 sec RI_
15, 15, 12

*Reverse Grip Tricep Pressdowns*:     _60 sec RI_
50 x 15
55 x 10, 10

*Hanging Leg Raises*:      _45 sec RI_
14, 12, 10
 *S.D.M.F.*


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 14, 2008)

still getting stronger.  Hows the cycle going?


----------



## lucifuge (Nov 18, 2008)

11/16/08

*PULL*

*Wide Grip Pulldowns*:  _90 sec RI_
55 x 12
105 x 12
155 x 10, 7, 7
_-drop-_
105 x 7
_-drop-_
55 x 10

*Stiff Arm Pressdowns*:  _60 sec RI_
55 x 12, 12, 12

*Single Arm T-bars*:  _back to back, no rest intervals_
50 x 6/6, 6/6, 6/6

*Vertical Rows/ laterals super sets*:  _60 sec RI_
95 x 8 / 20 x 8
95 x 8 / 15 x 8
95 x 8 / 15 x 8

*Single Arm Preachers*:   _60 sec RI_
40's x 10, 8, 6
_-drop-_
25's x 5

------------------------------------------------

11/18/08

*LEGS*

*Deadlifts*:   _90 sec RI_
135 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 10
325 x 7

*Front Squats*:  _90 sec RI_
135 x 10
185 x 8, 8

*Stiff Leg Deads*:
185 x 3
95 x 4

simply ran out of gas today.
I think I'm catching a cold. My wife's been sick as a dog for almost a week but so far my daughter and I have managed to avoid it. However, my throat's sore today and my energy levels are in the toilet.... good times, good times


----------



## lucifuge (Nov 24, 2008)

Been a few days since I've updated.
I've felt like crap pretty much all last week and been busy as hell with various different things, hell, my schedule is so jacked up right now I should be sleeping right now instead of typing this, but I feel a little guilty for falling so far behind... so I gotta get this posted.

11/20/08

*PUSH*

*Flat Bench*:   _90 sec RI_
135 x 12
185 x 12
235 x 12
255 x 10, 5

*Standing Military Press*:   _90 sec RI_
95 x 10
145 x 5, 6, 5
95 x 8

*Rope Pressdowns*:
55 x 12

That was all I managed. I was still feeling beat from the cold and had zero energy or focus.
Bench went fairly well, but it was all downhill from there.

-----------------------------------------------------

11/22/08

*PULL*

*Weighted Chins*:  _ 90 sec RI_
25# x 8, 7, 7
_-switch to neutral grip-_
25# x 7, 7

*Reverse Grip Pulldowns*:  _60 sec RI_
105 x 12
125 x 12
135 x 8
_-drop-_
55 x 12

*Bent Over Rows* (trap bar):   _90 sec RI_
135 x 10, 10, 10
155 x 10, 9

*Single Arm Dumbell Rows* (supinating):  _60 sec RI_
50's x 10, 10, 10

*Standing E-Z Bar Curls*:  _90 sec RI_
100 x 8, 6, 5

WooHoo! I finally felt 'healthy' again, and managed to complete an entire workout 
The trap bar rows felt awesome, gonna stick with them for a while.

-----------------------------------------------------------

11/23/08

*LEGS*

*Back Squats*:   _90 sec RI_
135 x 10
225 x10
275 x10

*Lunges:* _60 sec RI_
95 x 12, 12, 10

*Leg Extensions*:  _60 sec RI_
90 x 12, 12, 12

*Leg Curls*:   _60 sec RI_
90 x 12, 10, 8

*Seated Calf Raises*:  _60 sec RI_
225 x 15
275 x 12, 12

*Hanging Leg Raises*:  _45 sec RI_
12, 12, 9


----------



## lucifuge (Nov 27, 2008)

*Happy Thanksgiving!*

11/27/08

*PUSH*

*Low Incline Dumbell Press*:  _90 sec RI_
50's x 12
90's x 12, 11, 6

*Arnold Presses*:  _60 sec RI_
50's x 8, 7, 6

*Bodyweight Dips*:  _60 sec RI_
8, 10

*Tricep Pressdowns*:   _90 sec RI_
55 x 12
65 x12
75 x 12

*Hanging Leg Raises*:  _60 sec RI_
12, 12, 12


----------



## lucifuge (Dec 1, 2008)

11/29/08

*PULL*

*Wide Grip Pulldowns:*
105 x 12
125 x12
135 x 11, 10, 10
_-drop-_
105 x 10
_-drop-_
55 x 12

*Stiff Arm Pressdowns*:
55 x 12, 12, 12

*T-Bar Rows*:
50 x 12
75 x 12
100 x 12

*Vertical Rows / Rear Laterals super sets*:
95 x 9 / 20's x 10
95 x 10 / 20's x 10
95 x 9 / 20's x 10

*Single Arm Preachers*:
40's x 10, 9, 5

*Spider Curls:*
20's x 6, 5

-----------------------------------------

12/1/08

*LEGS*

*Front Squats*:
135 x 10
185 x10
235 x 4    PR

*Smith Mach. Leg Press*:
225 x 10
275 x 10
325 x 8
_-drop-_
225 x 10
_-drop-_
135 x 10

*SLDL*:
135 x 10
155 x 10, 8

*Leg Curls*:
50 x 12
70 x 10


----------



## JailHouse (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice front squats Luc!


----------



## lucifuge (Dec 4, 2008)

11/23/08

*PUSH*

*Flat Bench Press*:
135 x 10
225 x10
245 x10
265 x 6

*Standing Military Press*:
135 x 8, 8, 10

*Close Grip Bench Press*:
135 x 12
155 x 12
175 x 10

*Rope Pressdowns*:
55 x 12
75 x10, 10

*Hanging Knee Raises*:
12, 12, 10


----------



## the other half (Dec 5, 2008)

well i was just reading the last couple of pages, since i have been gone for so long. 

and as usual the numbers are still insane. i know its been a while ago, but congrats on the 225 press. i think 135 would break me in half right now.

hope the family and all are doing good. sounds like u had some "good times" with them on a few occasions.

are u liking the overall effects of your cycle? any thing you would do different?

we  just started hitting the gym agian this week, made it for a short period in september. just nothig worth posting about. but now that hunting season is over, i will be back at it. trying to get into shape for our next vacation.

keep up the hard work, looks like you are still one of the few that hits it hard all the time.


----------



## the other half (Dec 5, 2008)

oh, and i forgot hitting 34- shit - think how its gonna feel at 43. it isnt getting any easier.

and what kind of work do u do that has ovens that big. my wife would kill for an oven like that for her holiday cooking.


----------



## lucifuge (Dec 8, 2008)

Holy Crap!, the other half is back!!!!!!
welcome back brother half!

Yeah, I've been pushing pretty hard in the gym this past year... unfortunately, I've been feeling the 'side' effects of it. The 225 military was awesome, and I thank you for your kind words... but I haven't even tried to get close to that weight since. I doubt I could even move it now.

My cycle has been a resounding success in my opinion. I started at 217lbs and 18.3% bf, and I'm 12 days into pct and I'm sitting at a solid 225lbs and 16.7% bf... so overall about 10lbs gained while recomping. 

I think the only thing I would have changed would have been to up the dose a bit on the H-drol... and maybe added some more volume to my training. I couldn't get in as much work as I wanted due to my schedule, but isn't that the way it always goes?
Hell, I'm two days behind on my training right now due to a lovely weekend from hell... but hopefully I'll be able to get in a session tonight after work.

As for what kind of work I do, I'm a custom color matcher. The plant I work in makes 'pressure sensitive vinyl films' that are probably in your home right now. The vinyl is used for all kinds of product labels from beer to shampoo, the sticker on your license plate, reflective tape for D.O.T., billboards, car/truck graphics... an ungodly amount of crap actually.
The ovens are used to cure the liquid vinyl. We run 72 inch wide webs through them for huge ass rolls of vinyl. 
They're also a nightmare to clean... you wouldn't believe the amount of dirt that builds up in there... and it's some pretty tight spots. There's actually some zones where I'd get stuck if I tried to enter.
I don't go in on the cleans all the time, but it's a nice little boost to the paycheck when I do.


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 9, 2008)

nice work man....couple of questions:

what are low-incline presses? also, are you a fellow SDMFer? haha
Strength Determination Merciless Forever!!
i love me some BLS


----------



## lucifuge (Dec 10, 2008)

deathbypoops said:


> nice work man....couple of questions:
> 
> what are low-incline presses? also, are you a fellow SDMFer? haha
> Strength Determination Merciless Forever!!
> i love me some BLS



Thanks DBP, 
low incline presses are exactly what the name implies. Incline bench with the back only raised about 6 inches or so... it seems to keep more emphasis on the chest rather than the front delts... my delts take a beating on standard inclines so I modified the exercise a bit.

As to your second question, 







*Bleed Black & White* *!*


----------



## lucifuge (Dec 10, 2008)

12/9/08

*PULL*

*Pull Ups*:
Bodyweight x 10, 10, 10

*Wide Grip Pulldowns*:
75 x 12
100 x 10, 10

*Bent Over Rows * _(trap bar):_
135 x 10, 10, 10

*Single Arm Dumbell Rows*:
40â??????s x 12, 12, 11

*Incline Curls*:
25â??????s x 10
30â??????s x 10, 9

Changed it up a little bit and took it a little easy. I had to replace my fridge Sunday and my back was still a little tight from all of the madcap hilarity of that adventure.


----------



## lucifuge (Dec 11, 2008)

12/11/08
Skipped legs this week since my left foot still hurts from having a refrigerator land on it 

*PUSH*

*Low Incline Dumbell Press*:
50's x 10
90's x 10, 10, 5

*Dumbell Military*:
50's x 8, 8, 8

*Dips*:
12, 12, 11

*Rope Pressdowns*:
75 x 8
55 x 10, 10

*Hanging Leg Raises*:
10, 10


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 25, 2009)

wow....
I did not realize it's been so long since posting in here...
Holy crap.

anyway, still training and I am now going to make a conscious effort to post my training again.
My current 'stats'
226 lbs
bench max: 325
squat max: 385
dead max: 415

been following a p/rr/s scheme for the past few months. It's been working pretty well.
My biggest snag point has been my 12 hour shifts at work. Something about working 12 hours overnight just kinda kills all motivation for anyting other than sleep and coffee...


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 27, 2009)

Long shifts are brutal, but good to see you're still plugging away - with some impressive numbers to boot! Nice work, dude 

Good to see you back!


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 29, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Long shifts are brutal, but good to see you're still plugging away - with some impressive numbers to boot! Nice work, dude
> 
> Good to see you back!



Hey Gaz, thanks for the kind words! I just got the squat max a couple weeks ago, and it was fukkin' heavy! (for me anyway).
 The shifts are real rough, especially when it comes to the effect on my training, but I still try to get in 3 days a week. Seems by the third day my strength level is completely shot, but I push anyway...


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, I haven’t been keeping track of the dates… but here’s my last few workouts:

Push Power:
Flat Bench: 
135 x 8
185 x 8
225 x 6
275 x 6
295 x 6

Incline Bench:
225 x 6
185 x 6

St. Military:
135 x 6
155 x 6

Weighted Dips:
25# x 10
45# x 8

Close Reverse Grip Bench:
135 x 12
185 x 6 (rp) 2
---------------------------------------------

Legs Power:
Squats:
225 x 4
275 x 4
325 x 3
345 x 2
365 x 1
385 x 1 

SLDL:
225 x 5
245 x 5
265 x 4

Leg Extensions:
90 x 15
135 x 10
180 x 7

Leg Curls:
90 x 8
100 x 7

Seated Calf Raises –single leg- back to back with no rest
3 sets of 135 x 10
--------------------------------------------------
Pull Power
Deadlifts:
135 x 8
225 x 8
325 x 6
345 x 5
365 x 4

Bent Over Rows:
135 x 8
225 x 6
225 x 6

Chins:
8
7

Close Grip Pulldowns:
150 x 8
170 x 4
170 x 4 (rp) 3

Barbell Curls:
95 x 6
95 x 6 (neg)


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 29, 2009)

last week:

Push Rep Range:
Incline DB bench:
50's x 10
90's x 8
90's x 8

Flat bench:
185 x 10
225 x 8
285 x 4

Arnold Presses:
40's x 10
40's x 10

Flat DB Flyes:
70's x 8
70's x 6

Rope Pressdowns:
70 x 8
70 x 8

Hanging Leg Raises:
12
10
7
---------------------

Legs Rep Range:
Leg Extensions:
135 x 8
180 x 8

Squats wide stance:
135 x 10
155 x 10
175 x 10

Leg Curls:
90 x 8
90 x 8

SLDL: 
135 x 10
135 x 10

Single Leg Calf Raises (back to back, no rest)
135 x 12, 12, 8


----------



## lucifuge (Sep 17, 2009)

*Nothing but the best!*

Well, found out today that I have to have arthroscopic shoulder surgery.
I managed to dislocate my right shoulder over Labor Day weekend. I popped it back in place, but then my arm went numb and my hand swelled up like crazy. So I went to the doc and I've been wearing a shoulder immobilizer ever since.

 Went in for an MRI last Friday and went back to the Ortho today and got the lovely news that I managed to tear the cartilage free from the bone. The tendons & ligaments are fine, but the cartilage just decided it had had enough apparently. So, hopefully early next week I can get on the table and have it taken care of.

 So, I'll be sidelined for at least the next 6 weeks from even touching a weight.
I may try to train legs exclusively after the surgery, depending on how the shoulder feels.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 23, 2009)

Ouch, that sucks man! How did you dislocate it? At least you didn't tear any ligaments, those things take a ridiculous time to heal.


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 7, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Ouch, that sucks man! How did you dislocate it? At least you didn't tear any ligaments, those things take a ridiculous time to heal.



   Heh, as it turns out, I did partially tear my biceps ligament. I also ripped cartilage off the bone, and somehow the bone itself was jagged. ( I learned all this Post-Op) so they had to do a shit load more work on me than originally intended. To put it in the medical terms my doc used I "really did a number on my shoulder". He reattached everything, and ground the bone smooth and drilled holes into the marrow so it can bleed and 'hopefully' create a new layer of bone. if it doesn't, then he wants to either take some cartilage out of my knee to cover the bone or do a partial reconstruction with steel. BUT... my rotator was completely healthy, so I got that going for me.


  Technically, I dislocated it by throwing a football. However, I had hurt it the day before when I grabbed a 70+ lb dog by the collar. The dog had just bitten my nephew and was in a dead run trying to get past me. Heh, I kinda wish he did now. Anyway, I caught his collar as he passed and he yanked the shit out of my shoulder. Bad enough that I had to ice it later, but the next day it didn't feel too bad until some buddies and I were throwing the football. I had thrown about 15 or 20 short passes and said "Hey, I wonder how far I can still throw this thing?" then immediatley tried to crank one for about 40 yards. It didn't work out so well... I don't even know if I made the pass. All I know is my shoulder felt like a bomb went off inside and there was a sound like gears grinding. 
   So... the doc says he's stabilized the shoulder and I'm recovering (surgery was a week ago) but I can forget about ever throwing anything with my right arm ever again. He's currently undecided if I can ever lift again. I however am determined to train again. I may never push even close to 300lbs again, but I'll definitely be back in the gym. Eventually.


----------



## lucifuge (Nov 22, 2009)

Heading back to the doc tomorrow. Been going to physical therapy for the last month, and almost have full mobility back. Therapist says he thinks I'm ready to start strengthening now. I tried doing some squats the other day, but apparently I don't have enough mobility for that. I could get the bar across my shoulders, but I couldn't keep it there. It simply hurt to damned much.
So... I did a few light sets of leg presses, extensions, and leg curls. It's only been about 3 months, but seems like forever...


----------



## lucifuge (Nov 22, 2009)

11/22/09

Leg Press:
185 x 15
275 x 10, 10

Leg Ext.:
45 x 15
90 x 12, 12

Leg Curl:
90 x 10, 10

Seated Calf Raise:
235 x 15, 12


----------



## lucifuge (Dec 24, 2009)

*Return of the Demon*

I'd like to say that it is a triumphant return... but it wasn't.
The only triumph is that I returned at all.

Today was my first 'real' workout since the injury.

PUSH

Flat Bench Press:
bar x 12
95 x 10, 12, 12    not too bad, shoulder felt a little tight at the bottom, but not too bad.

Dumbell Military Press:
15's x 8, 9, 10     this one simply sucked. 

Flat Flyes:
15's x 10, 10, 10  These weren't too bad, a little tough at the bottom.

Rope Pressdowns:
40 x 10, 10, 8      No pain, just plain weakness...

Well, it's a start, so I guess I'll take what I can get.

Merry Christmas folks


----------



## JailHouse (Dec 30, 2009)

Luc wats up man???  95pd BP wtf?!?! jk, that sux about the shoulder.


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 3, 2010)

JailHouse said:


> Luc wats up man???  95pd BP wtf?!?! jk, that sux about the shoulder.



Hey JH... nice to hear from ya! How ya been?

Heh, yeah, I'm friggin weak as hell now... well, part weak, and part gun shy of going too heavy too soon.

I actually managed to squat yesterday for the 1st time since Sept., and it sucked!
At least it didn't hurt to hold the bar anymore... I'm hoping that I can come back relatively quickly.


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 11, 2010)

Worked back around to push day again.
My schedule has been pretty jacked up lately, so there's been a lot of missed days between work outs.
Anyway, the heat is out in my garage/gym and it was a whole 17 degrees out there, so I kept it short and sweet.

*Flat Bench*:
95 x 10
135 x 10
185 x 10
205 x 8
 Woohoo! No pain... felt heavier than hell, but no shoulder pain... and that makes me smile 

*Flat Flyes*:
15 x 10
20 x 10, 10

*Close Grip Bench*:
135 x 5, 3

..and that was enough for me, 'cuz I was friggin cold.


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 24, 2010)

Damn, I suck at posting regularly now.
That's what I get for becoming addicted to "Rome" & "Criminal Minds"...anyway, here's this weeks training:


*LEGS*

Squats: 
135 x 10 
185 x 10 
225 x 10
  Bar is still a little uncomfortable on the shoulder

Leg Press: 
225 x 10 
275 x 10
295 x 10

Single Leg Ext.:
50 x 8, 10, 10

SLDL:
135 x 10, 10, 8

Leg Curls:
50 x 10, 10, 10

Calf Raises:
185 x 15, 15, 15

----------------------------------------------------------------------

*PUSH*

Flat Bench:
95 x 10
135 x 10
185 x 10
205 x 8
Felt pretty good, could have gone heavier, but I was a bit nervous.

Standing Military:
45 x 10, 10
95 x 8

Dips:
BW x 4, 8, 8

Incline Flyes:
15's x 12
20's x 10
25's x 10

Close Reverse Grip Bench:
135 x 10, 10, 8

------------------------------------------------------------------------

*PULL*

Rack Pulls & Shrugs: (supersets)
135 x 10, 10
185 x 10, 7
185 x 10, 10

Pullups:  this did not work out very well, so I had to settle for negatives
7, 6, 6

Seated Cable Rows:
130 x 10
140 x 10, 10

Dumbell Rows:
30's x 10
40's x 10, 10

Barbell Curls:
45 x 12
65 x 8, 8

Incline DB curls:
20's x 8
25's x 8, 8

Upright Rows:
45 x 10, 10, 10


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 31, 2010)

1/29/10

*LEGS*

*SQUATS*
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 10
325 x 4

*LEG PRESS*
225 x 10
275 x 10
325 x 10

*LEG EXT.*
100 x 10, 10, 10

*SLDL*
135 x 10
185 x 10, 10

*LEG CURLS*
75 x 10, 10, 4 (drop) 50 x 6

*CALF RAISES*
225 x 15, 15


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 31, 2010)

1/30/10

this one got a little ridiculous. I found out that I was essentially being forced to work 16 hours Sunday, so I had the 'brilliant' idea to simply combine my push & pull workouts into one big fun training session. 
 It worked, but I feel like I got hit by a truck, and then the driver decided he should put it in reverse to make sure he got me... I doubt I'll ever do this again...

*PUSH & PULL  (extended dance remix)*

*BENCH PRESS*
135 X 10
185 X 10
225 X 8, 6

*DEADLIFTS*
135 X 10
225 X 8, 8, 8

*STANDING MILITARY*
95 X 5, 8, 8

*PULLDOWNS*
140 X 8, 6, 7

*DIPS*
BW X 10, 8

*BENT OVER ROWS*
95 X 10
115 X 10

*INCLINE FLYES*
30'S X 10, 10

*DUMBELL ROWS*
40'S X 10, 10

*CLOSE GRIP BENCH*
135 X 10, 10

*BARBELL CURLS*
45 X 12
65 X 10

*FRONT RAISES*
25'S X 10, 10

*SIDE LATERALS*
25'S X 10, 8

*REAR LATERALS*
25'S X 10, 10

*SINGLE ARM PREACHERS*
30'S X 10, 10

*UPRIGHT ROWS*
45 X 12, 12


----------



## the other half (Feb 2, 2010)

hey lucifuge, how are things going with the shoulder?
workouts still look really good for some one that had issues.

i hear ya on the criminal minds shit, we love watching that and the csi's.

good luck on the recoup and the lifting


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 2, 2010)

the other half said:


> hey lucifuge, how are things going with the shoulder?
> workouts still look really good for some one that had issues.
> 
> i hear ya on the criminal minds shit, we love watching that and the csi's.
> ...




Hey bro, how ya been?
The shoulder has been improving at what seems to be a remarkable pace to me. I still get various twinges of pain almost everyday, but they're almost nonexistent in comparison to what it was even a month ago.
 I've been pleasantly surprised with my workouts. On most exercises I'm sure I could do more, but I'm trying to force myself into baby stepping back into it.
Hopefully I can do pullups again someday. So far that has been flat impossible. 
 I dig Criminal Minds... I can't seem to get into the CSI stuff though... I think it's 'cuz that David Caruso guy just annoys me.


----------



## the other half (Feb 3, 2010)

well my shoulder doesnt give me any problems and i still have a hard time with pullups. doesnt help that i gained 25 pounds from may till dec this last year. but once i drop it then i will  crank them out like crazy.

csi miami is my least fav, except for the eva larue, she is smokin hot. but we like the vegas one best. mostly cause we go to vegas so much, we always say the we are gonna find the filming and get into an episode. like they would let drunk tourist into a show.


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 12, 2010)

the other half said:


> well my shoulder doesnt give me any problems and i still have a hard time with pullups. doesnt help that i gained 25 pounds from may till dec this last year. but once i drop it then i will  crank them out like crazy.
> 
> csi miami is my least fav, except for the eva larue, she is smokin hot. but we like the vegas one best. mostly cause we go to vegas so much, we always say the we are gonna find the filming and get into an episode. like they would let drunk tourist into a show.



Hmm, I'll give the CSI show a chance, maybe I'll dig it


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 12, 2010)

Well, I felt like crap for the past week and a half so I haven't even really thought of training. I've had a friggin laundry list of weird aches and pains ranging from lower back, to shoulder, to knees...

BUT, I refused to let it become a trend, so I trained today, although my knee still hurts and I feel weak as hell...

2/12/10

*LEGS*

SQUATS:
135 x 10
225 x 8 ,8

LEG PRESS:
225 x 10 (RP) 10
275 x 10

ROMANIANS:
135 x 10, 10, 10

LEG EXT.:
90 x 12, 12

LEG CURLS:
90 x 8, 8

CALF RAISES:
225 x 25


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 16, 2010)

2/13/10

Bench Press:
135 x 10
185 x 8, 10, 9

St. Military Press:
45 x 10
95 x 6, 6, 4

Dips:
BW x 8, 8, 6

Close Grip Bench:
135 x 8, 8, 8

Bar Pressdowns:
50 x 10, 10, 10


2/14/10

Rack Pulls/Shrugs:
185 x 10/10
235 x 10/8, 9/6

Negative Pullups:
7, 7, 7

Bent Over Rows:
95 x 10, 10, 10

Pulldowns:
100 x 10, 10, 10

Barbell Curls:
95 x 4, 4, 4


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 8, 2010)

*long post, sorry folks...*

Once again a lull in my posting... I'm a friggin slacker.
Had another Doc appt. last Thursday about my shoulder. He cleared me to go back to 'normal activities'. He seemed fairly surprised at how well I've recovered. He asked if i could do a push up, and seemed impressed when I rapped out 10 with no pain. So I'm taking that as a good sign...

Last weeks training real quick:
2/19/10  *LEGS*

*Leg Ext*. 
45 x 15
90 x 15, 15, 15
115 x 12, 12, 12

*Squats*:
95 x 15
135 x 10, 20
185 x 15, 12

*Leg Press*:
225 x 12, 12, 10

*Leg Curls*:
45 x 15
55 x 12, 11, 10, 5, 5

*Romanian Deads*:
135 x 10,10, 10, 10

*Calf Raises*:
135 x 30, 20
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2/25/10 *PUSH*:

*Incline Bench*:
45 x 15
95 x 15
145 x 10, 8, 8
95 x 12

*Decline Bench*:
95 x 12
115 x 12
135 x 10, 10, 10

*Seated DB Military*:
15's x 15
20's x 13
25's x 10

*Flat Flyes*:
20's x 15, 14, 12

*Pressdowns*:
50 x 14, 12, 12
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2/26/10  *PULL*:

*Rack Pulls*:
95 x 10
135 x 15, 12, 12
185 x 10
205 x 10
225 x 10

*Pulldowns*:
70 x 15
80 x 15
90 x 13
100 x 10
120 x 6

*Bent Over Rows*:
95 x 10
115 x 12
135 x 10

*Dumbell Rows*:
40's x 10
70's x 5, 7

*Barbell Curls*:
65 x 10, 8, 6

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


3/7/10  *LEGS*:

*Squats*: 
135 x 10
185 x1 0
225 x 10
275 x 8
325 x 5

*Leg Press*:
225 x 10
275 x10
295 x 10

*Leg Ext*:
50 x 15
60 x 15
100 x 12

*Romanian Deads*:
135 x 12
155 x 10
175 x 10

*Leg Curls*:
50 x 10
75 x 10, 8

*Calf Raises*:
135 x 12
185 x 15
235 x 20

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
my work changed my schedule again to 5 am to 5 pm, so I joined a local gym so I can train before work and not wake up the family.

3/8/10 *PUSH*:

*Flat Bench*:
95 x 15
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 8

*Dumbell Military*:
25's x10
30's x 10, 10

*Dips*: 
BW x 10, 10, 8 Still a bit wary of these...

*Incline Flyes*:
25's x 12
30's x 12
35's x 12

*Close Grip Bench*:
90 x 12
140 x 10, 7

*Cable Crossovers *'giant set' (no rest):
10's x 10
20's x 10
30's x 10
40's x 10
50's x 10


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 10, 2010)

3/10/10  *PULL*

*Deadlifts*:
95 x 10
185 x 10
235 x 8
285 x 6

*Pulldowns*:
80 x 10
100 x 10
120 x 10
140 x 8

*T-Bar Rows*: (no idea what the ‘bar’ weighs)
70 x 10, 10, 9

*Dumbell Rows*:
55’s x 8, 8, 8

*Barbell Curls*:
50 x 10
60 x 10
70 x 6

*Machine Preacher Curls*:
30 x 12, 9, 10  (elbows really hurting on these)

*Rear Delt Machine Flyes*:
40 x 10
70 x 10
90 x 10

*Barbell Shrugs*:
235 x 8, 8

*Hanging Leg Raises*:
10, 10


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 26, 2010)

Once again I've suffered a lull in posting.
I've been training, but I'm not going to go back and post all of the missed workouts.
This weeks training:
*3/22/10*
*Squats:*  135 x 10 (just a warm up)
*Leg Press*:  6 plates(45#) x 12 / 10 plates x 12 / 14 plates x 6
*Leg Ext*.:  110 x 12 / 130 x 12 / 150 x 10
*SLDL:* not happening, lower back was pre shot
*Leg Curls*:  110 x 12 / 130 x 12 / 130 x 6 -drop- 110 x 6
*Seated Calf Raises*:  140 x 10, 10, 8
*Crunches*: 80# x 35
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*3/24/10*
*Flat Bench*: 135 x 10 / 155 x 10 / 185 x 10 / 225 x 10 / 245 x 8   PR since injury
*Incline DB Press*: 35's x 12 / 55's x 12 / 75's x 9
*Dips:* BW x 10, 10, 10
*Pec Deck*: 80 x 12 / 100 x 12 / 120 x 12
*Close Grip Bench*: 100 x 12 / 150 x 10, 10
*Tricep Ext:* 40 x 35
*Crunches:* 80# x 40
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*3/26/10*
*Deadlifts:* 135 x 10 / 225 x 8 / 315 x 5 / 405 x 2    PR since injury
*W.G. Pulldowns:* 100 x 10 / 120 x 10 / 140 x 8, 6
*Seated Rows*: 130 x 10 / 150 x 10 / 170 x 10 / 190 x 8
*C.G. Pulldowns*:  140 x 8, 7, 7
*Barbell Curls*: 60 x 10 / 70 x 10 / 80 x 8
*Hammer Curls*: 25's x 8, 8, 8
*Crunches:* 80# x 40


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 30, 2010)

3/28/10  Shoulders

*L Flyes*:
 15's x 10, 10, 10

*Cubans*:
 10's x 10, 8

*Military Press*:
 45 x 10 / 95 x 10 / 115 x 8, 6

*Seated Arnolds*:
 30's x 12 / 40's x 8, 8

*Side Laterals*:
 15's x 8, 10

*Rev. Pec Deck*:
 100 x 10, 10, 10

===========================================

3/28/10 Legs

*Leg Ext*: 
130 x 12
150 x 10
160 x 10

*Squats:*
135 x 10
185 x 8
225 x 8
275 x 5 wow, felt really heavy

*Leg Press:*
360 x 10
450 x 10, 10

*Leg Curls*:
100 x 10
110 x 10
120 x 10

*SLDL:*
135 x 5  damned lower back started aching again... 

*Seated Calf Raises*:
165 x 8, 8, 8

*Crunches*: 
80# x 12, 12, 15


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 19, 2011)

*1/18/2011*

*Squats:*
135 x 12
225 x 10
275 x 10
315 x 8

*SLDL:*
90 x 12
100 x 12
110 x 12
135 x 12

*Leg Press*:  
360 x 12
450 x 12
540 x 12

*Leg Ext / Leg Curl / Calf Raises (tri-set):*
110 x 12 / 110 x 12 / 75 x 12
110 x 12 / 110 x 12 / 75 x 12

Well, I'm going to attempt to have a consistent training journal again. Thanks to two years of ridiculous shift changing at work, long friggin hours, and injury it appears as if I will be able to once again generate some kind of consistency.


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 22, 2011)

*1/20/11*

*Flat Bench Press:*
135 x 12 / 185 x 12 / 225 x 10 / 275 x 10 / 295 x 6
*Smith Incline Press:*
135 x 12 / 185 x 12 / 225 x 9 / 275 x 3
*Dips:*
bodyweight x 10 / 10 / 10
*Pec Deck:*
85 x 10 / 10 / 8
*Rev Grip Bench:*
135 x 10 / 185 x 10 / 225 x 8 / 135 x 10
*Incline DB Press:
*60's x 8 / 65's x 7 / 70's x 5


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 22, 2011)

*1/22/11*

*Wide Grip Pulldowns*:
100 x 12 / 130 x 12 / 150 x 10 / 170 x 8 / 190 x 5
*T-Bar Rows*:
45 x 12 / 90 x 10 / 115 x 8, 8
*Close Grip Pulldowns*:
150 x 8, 8, 7
*Seated Cable Rows*:
120 x 10 / 150 x 10 / 180 x 7
*Bent Over Rows*:
90 x 10 / 100 x 10 / 110 x 8
(had to cut it short today)


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 25, 2011)

*1/25/11*

*Machine Shoulder Press*:  
50 x 10
100 x 7

*Standing Military*:
135 x 10
155 x 5, 8

*Standing DB Press*:
45???s x 10
50???s x 8
55???s x 8

*Laterals*:
20???s x 12
25???s x 10
30???s x 7 + 3 (rp)

*Rev. Pec Deck*:
70 x 10, 10, 9

*Vertical Rows*:
90 x 12
100 x 10, 10

*Barbell Curls*:
80 x 8, 8
70 x 8

*Skull Crushers*:
80 x 10, 10, 10

*Hammers*:
25???s x 12
30???s x 10
35???s x 8

*V-Bar Pressdowns*:
75 x 12
90 x 12
110 x 10


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 26, 2011)

*1/25/11*

*Squats:*
135 x 10
225 x 10
315 x 8

*Leg Press:*
180 x 12
360 x 12
540 x 12

*SLDL:* 
90 x 10, 10, 10

*Leg Ext. & Leg Curl supersets:* _(no rest periods, all sets back to back)_
80 x 12/12
90 x 12/12
100 x 12/12

*Calf Raises:*
70 x 12
105 x 12


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 28, 2011)

*1/27/11*

*Flat Bench Press:*
135 x 12
225 x 12
275 x 10
315 x 3  _*PR* since surgery_ 

*Smith Incline Bench Press:*
135 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 4 (drop)
185 x 8 (drop)
135 x 8

*Dips:*
Bodyweight x 10, 10, 10

*Pec Deck:*
85 x 10, 10, 10

*Reverse Grip Bench Press:*
135 x 12
185 x 11
225 x 8 (drop)
135 x 8

*Incline DB Press:*
60's x 10
65's x 8
70's x 7

good workout, too bad my elbows are pissed off today...


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 31, 2011)

2 for the price of 1!!!

1/30/11

*Wide Grip Pulldowns*:
100 x 12
150 x 12
180 x 10
200 x 6

*T-Bar Rows*:
45 x 12
90 x 12
135 x 7

*Close Grip Pulldowns*:
150 x 8, 8, 6 + 2 (rp)

*Seated Cable Rows*:
130 x 10
160 x 10
180 x 8

*Stiff Arm Pulldowns*:
50 x 12
60 x 10
70 x 10

*Bent Over Rows*:
100 x 10
135 x 10, 8

*Kneeling Wide Pulldowns*:  (_cable crossover mach_)
55 x 12
70 x 12
85 x10
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1/30/11 
_(shoulder unhappy today, not pushing too hard)_

*Machine Shoulder Press*:
50 x 12
70 x12
100 x 10

*Standing Military*:
100 x 12
110 x 10, 10

*Standing DB Press*:
40???s x 10
45???s x 9
50???s x 5

*Laterals*:
20???s x 12
25???s x 10
30???s x 5 (drop)
25???s x 5 (drop)
15???s x 5

*Rev. Pec Deck*:
55 x 12
70 x 10, 9

*Vertical Rows*:
70 x 12
90 x 12
110 x 10

*Skull Crushers*:
80 x 12, 10, 9

*Barbell Curls*:
80 x 12, 10, 10

*Pressdowns*:
80 x 12
100 x 12
110 x 10

*Cable Hammer Curls*:
35 x 12
50 x 10, 10


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 3, 2011)

*1/31/11*

*Squats:*
135 x 10
225 x 10
315 x 10    _considering dropping squats entirely from my routine. It seems impossible to do them without my shoulder hurting now_. 

*Leg Press*:
360 x 12
540 x 12
720 x 10

*SLDL:*
90 x 10
100 x 10
110 x 10

*GHR:* 
Bodyweight x 7, 7

*Leg Curls*:
100 x 12
110 x 10

*Leg Ext.:*
100 x 12, 12

*Calf Raises*:
95 x 15, 12
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*2/1/11*

*Flat Bench Press:*
135 x 12
185 x 12
225 x 12
245 x 10

*Incline DB Press:*
80???s x 10
85???s x 10, 8

*Dips:*
Bodyweight x 10, 10, 10

*Pec Deck:*
70 x 12
85 x 10, 10

short & sweet. I wanted to get home before the blizzard hit


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 4, 2011)

*2/3/11*

*Wide Grip Pulldowns*:
70 x 15
150 x 12
180 x 10
200 x 7

*T-Bar Rows*:
70 x 9, 10, 9

*Close Grip Pulldowns*:
150 x 8, 8, 8

*Seated Cable Rows*:
150 x 8, 8, 8

*Stiff Arm Pulldowns*:
60 x 8, 10, 10

*Bent Over Rows*:
100 x 10, 10, 10

Overall, I just really wasn???t feeling it today.


----------



## LiftingMofo (Feb 6, 2011)

lucifuge said:


> *1/31/11*
> 
> *Squats:*
> 135 x 10
> ...


 
Good numbers man!  im trying to get there soon haha.


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 15, 2011)

LiftingMofo said:


> Good numbers man!  im trying to get there soon haha.



Thank you kindly!
I'm getting it back...slowly, but I'm getting there.
Just keep pushing bro, you'll get there soon enough.


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 15, 2011)

I???ve been on vacation, so I haven???t been posting. Still training, just slacking off on logging it

*2/6/11*

*Mach. Shoulder Press*:
100 x 10
150 x 10
180 x 8 + 2 _(rp)_
200 x 6 + 2 _(rp)_

*Military Press*:
100 x 10, 10
110 x 10

*DB Press*:
45???s x 8, 40???s x 8, 8

*Laterals*:
25???s x 10, 8, 9

*Rev Pec Deck*:
55 x 10, 10, 10

*Vertical Rows*:
90 x 10, 10, 10    _ My left trap was pissed off and tight throughout the entire workout. I couldn???t get it to loosen up at all_.
------------------------------------------------------------------
*2/7/11*

*Squats*:
135 x 12
225 x 10
315 x 10

*Leg Press*:
360 x 16
540 x 10, 8

*SLDL*:
90 x 12, 10, 8

*Calf Raises*:
90 x 14, 12, 9  
---------------------------------------------------------------
*2/10/11*

*Flat Bench*:
135 x 12
185 x 12
225 x 12
245 x 12
275 x 10 _(drop)_
225 x 9   _(drop)_
135 x 10

*Incline DB Press*:
65???s x 10
70???s x 10
75???s x 10
80???s x 8

*Dips*:
Bodyweight x 10, 10, 10

*Pec Deck*:
70 x 10, 10, 10

*Rev. Grip Bench*:
135 x 12
185 x 10, 10
------------------------------------------------------------------
*2/12/11*

*Pulldowns*:
100 x 12
150 x 12
170 x 10
190 x 3  _(drop)_
70 x 12

*T-Bars*:
45 x 12
90 x 10
135 x 8
180 x 4  _holy heavy???_
*
Close Grip Pulldowns*:
150 x 10, 8, 8
*
Wide Grip Cable Rows*:
150 x 9, 10, 10

*Stiff Arm Pulldowns*:
60 x 11, 10, 10

*Bent Over Rows*:
110 x 10
135 x 10
155 x 8

*Kneeling Pull Downs*:
70???s x 12, 12, 12

*One Arm Cable Row*:
70 x 8/8, 8/8
------------------------------------------------------------
*2/14/11*

*Mach Shoulder Press*: (plate loaded, I have no idea what the ???arms??? weigh)
50 x 12
90 x 10
110 x 6

*Military Press*:
135 x 8, 8, 6

*Arnolds*:
40???s x 8, 8, 8

*Rev Pec Deck*:
55 x 12, 12, 10

*Vertical Rows*:
90 x 10
140 x 10, 8

*Skull Crushers*:
80 x 12
90 x 10
100 x 8

*BB Curls*:
70 x 12
80 x 10
90 x 7

*Pressdowns:*
70 x 12
95 x 10

*Hammers:*
40???s x 10, 7 (drop) 
30???s x 4


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 19, 2011)

2/16/11

*Squats*:
135 x 12
225 x 10
275 x 5    _tried some extensive shoulder stretching before starting in an attempt to ease the discomfort, however, it actually seemed to make it worse. Still not giving up though..._

*Hack Squats*:
135 x 10, 10, 10

*Leg Press*:
360 x 12
540 x 10
630 x 8

*Leg Curls*:
90 x 12
110 x 10
130 x 8

*Calf Raises*:
140 x 10, 10

--------------------------------------------------------------
2/17/11

*Flat Bench*:
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 10 _(drop)_
225 x 7  _(drop)_
185 x 9 _(drop)_
135 x 10

*Incline DB Bench*:
75's x 6, 10  odd...
80's x 8

*Decline Bench (mach):*
100 x 10
150 x 10, 9

*Pec Deck*:
70 x 10
85 x 10, 8
-------------------------------------------------------------

2/18/11

*Pulldowns*:
100 x 12
150 x 10
180 x 8, 5 _(drop)_
150 x 5  _(drop)_
100 x 6  _(drop)_

*T-bars*:
45 x 12
90 x 10
135 x 7, 5

*Cose Grip Pulldowns*:
150 x 8 _(drop)_
140 x 8 _(drop)_
130 x 10

*Wide Grip Cable Rows*:
130 x 9, 10, 10

*Stiff Arm Pressdown*:
60 x 10, 8

*Bent Over Rows*:
135 x 10, 10

*Shrugs*:
185 x 10, 10


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 14, 2012)

3/14/2012
Wow, it's been a long time since I used this. 
Back to 'normal' training. Exactly 6 months ago today I tore my right biceps tendon right off the bone throwing away my old flatscreen tv. I've been cleared to train since December, but I'm sure you can imagine how effective it was. Anyway, I'm back to training pretty much without pain so I figured I'd resurrect my old journal.
so, moving right along.....
Today:
*Wide Grip Pulldowns:*
90 x 10 / 100 x 10 / 120 x 10 _(I know, it's a pretty extensive 'warm up')_
 140 x 10, 10, 10, 10
*Seated Cable Rows:* 
140 x10, 10, 9, 10
*Close Grip Pulldowns:*
110 x 10, 10, 10
*Bent Over Rows:*
95 x 10, 10, 10
*Dumbell Pullovers:*
60 x 10, 10, 10
*Shrugs:*
155 x 10, 10, 10


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 15, 2012)

*3/15/2012*

*Standing Barbell Curls:*
30 x 10 / 40 x 10 / 50 x 10
60 x 10
70 x 10
80 x 6
*Close Grip Bench:*
135 x 10
155 x 10
185 x 10
205 x 10
*Single Arm Preachers:*
25's x 10
30's x 10
30's x 8
*Skullcrushers:*
70 x 10
80 x 10
90 x 10
*Hammers:*
20's x 10
25's x 10
30's x 6 _(drop)_
20's x 4
*V-Bar Pressdowns:*
'120' x 10 _(machine says 120, but I figure it's really only 60)_
'150' x 10
'180' x 10


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 19, 2012)

Whoa, wasn't expecting the site overhaul... nice.
*3/19/2012
Squats:*
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 8
*Leg Press:*
315 x 10
405 x 10
495 x 10, 10
*Walking Lunges:*
25 x 20, 20
*Leg Curl / Ext. Compounds:*
60 x 10/10
80 x 10/10
100 x 10/10
*Calf Raises:*
115 x 10
150 x 10, 6 _(drop)_
115 x 6
*Hypers:*
90 x 20
*Crunches:*
90 x 25


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 21, 2012)

*3/20/2012*
*Flat Bench Press:*
135 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 10, 4 _(drop)_
225 x 4 _(drop)_
135 x 10
*Incline DB Press:*
65's x 10, 9, 7, 8
*Incline DB Flyes:*
20's x 10
25's x 10
30's x 10
*Pec Deck:*
55 x 10, 10
70 x 10
*Cable Crossovers:*
50 x 10
60 x 10, 10
*Dips:*
BW x 8, 8, 8
*Pressdowns:*
120 x 10
150 x 10
180 x 10
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*3/21/2012*
*Wide Grip Pulldowns:*
110 x 10
130 x 10
150 x 10
170 x 8
*Seated Cable Rows:*
130 x 10
140 x 10
150 x 10, 10
*Close Grip Pulldowns:*
120 x 8, 8, 8
*Bent Over Rows:*
135 x 8, 8, 8    _(these really pissed off my right elbow)_
*Barbell Curls:*
50 x 10, 10, 10
*One Arm Preachers:*
20's x 10, 10, 10
*Hammers:*
15's x 10, 10, 10


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 23, 2012)

*3/23/2012*
*Shoulder Press:*
95 x 10
135 x 10
185 x 10, 7 _(drop)_
135 x 5
*Arnold Press:*
30's x 10
35's x 10
40's x 7, 5
*Laterals:*
15's x10
20's x 10, 10
*Rev. Pec Deck:*
55 x 10, 10
70 x 9
*Cable Pull Back:*
25 x 15 / 15
40 x 10/10, 10/10
*Vertical Rows:*
135 x 10, 10, 9
*Shrugs:*
225 x 10, 10, 8


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 28, 2012)

*3/26/12*
*Deads:*
135 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 8, 8
*Leg Press:*
270 x 10
360 x 10
450 x 10
540 x 10
*Walking Lunges:*
2 sets 25# x 20 steps
*Leg Curl/Extensions compounds:*
100 x 10/10, 10/10, 10/10
*Calf Raises:*
115 x 10, 10, 10
*Hypers:*
70 x 20
*Crunches:*
 80 x 10
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*3/27/12*
_-Feeling very weak today-_
*Flat Bench:*
135 x 10
205 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 6, 3
*Inc. DB Press:*
65's x 10
70's x 10
75's x 10
80's x 8
*Inc. DB Flyes:*
25's x 10, 10, 10
*Pec Deck:*
55 x 10
70 x 10, 10
*Cable Crossovers:*
55 x 10, 9, 9
*Dips:*
BW x 10, 8, 10
*Overhead Extensions:*
70 x 8, 8, 5
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*3/28/2012*
_-not really feeling this today, I'm tired and fukkin starving-_
*W.G. Pulldowns:*
120 x 10
130 x 10
150 x 10
160 x 9
*W.G. Cable Rows:*
120 x 10, 10, 10, 10
*C.G. Pulldowns:*
120 x 8, 8, 8
*T-Bar Rows:*
90 x 10, 115 x 10, 10
*Barbell Curls:*
40 x 10, 10, 10
*Single Arm Preachers:*
20's x 10, 10, 10
*Hammers:*
15's x 10, 10
20's x 10


----------



## lucifuge (Mar 31, 2012)

*3/30/2012*
*Shoulder Press:*
95 x 10
135 x 10
185 x 10, 8 _(drop)_ 135 x 5
*Arnold Presses:*
30's x 10, 10
35's x 9, 9
*Laterals:*
15's x 10, 10, 6
*Rev. Pec Deck:*
55 x 10, 10
70 x 10
*Cable Pull Back:*
25 x 10 / 10
40 x 10 / 10
55 x 8 / 8
*Vertical Rows:*
95 x 10
135 x 10, 10
*Shrugs:*
225 x 10, 10


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 2, 2012)

*4/2/2012
Front Squats:*
45 x 10
95 x 10
135 x 10, 10, 8   _damn, I forgot how much these suck..._ 
*Leg Press:*
405 x 10
495 x 10
585 x 8, 10
*Walking Lunges:*
25 x 20, 16 steps
Leg Curl / Extension compounds: _(back to back to back, no rest intervals)_
100 x 10/10, 10/10, 10/10
*Calf Raises:*
105 x 12
115 x 10
140 x 8  _with a very painful cramp_ 
*Hyperextensions:*
80 x 15
*Crunch Machines:*
80 x 15


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 3, 2012)

*4/3/2012*
*Flat Bench:*
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 10, 4 _(drop)_ 
225 x 4 _(drop)_
135 x 5
*Incline DB Bench:*
65's x 10
70's x 10
15's x 10, 8
*Incline DB Flyes:*
25's x 10, 10, 10
*Pec Deck:*
70 x 10, 10, 10
*Cable Crossovers:*
50 x 10, 10
60 x 10
*Dips:*
BW x 10, 10, 10
*Tricep Pressdowns:*
'100' x 10
'160' x 10
'175' x 8


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 9, 2012)

*4/4/12
W.G. Pulldowns:*
100 x 10
140 x 10
150 x 10
160 x 8
*Cable Rows:*
100 x 10
140 x 10
160 x 10
180 x 8
*C.G. Pulldowns:*
110 x 10, 10, 10
*Bent Over Rows:*
95 x 10
145 x 10, 8
*Barbell Curls:*
40 x 10
50 x 10
60 x 8
*One Arm Preachers:*
20's x 10
25's x 8, 8
*Hammers:*
15's x 10
20's x 10
25's x 10
=================================================================
*4/7/12
Shoulder Press:*
95 x 10
135 x 10
155 x 10
175 x 8
*Arnolds:*
30's x 10
35's x 10
40's x 10, 8
*Laterals:*
15's x 10
20's x 10
25's x 8
*Rev. Pec Deck:*
55 x 10, 10
70 x 10
*Cable Pull Backs:*
40 x 10/10, 10/10
55 x 10/10
*Vertical Rows:*
95 x 10
115 x 10
135 x 10
*Shrugs:*
185 x 10
275 x 10, 10
===========================================================
*4/9/12
Front Squats:*
45 x 10
95 x 10
135 x 10
155 x 10
175 x 8
*Leg Press:*
315 x 10
405 x 10
495 x 10
585 x 8
*Walking Lunges:*
25lbs x 20 steps, 20 steps
*Leg Curl / Extensions compounds:*
100 x 10/10
110 x 10/10, 10/10
*Seated Calf Raise:*
115 x 10, 10, 10
*Hypers:*
110 x 10, 10, 10
*Crunch Mach.:*
110 x 10, 10, 10


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 10, 2012)

*4/10/2012
Flat Bench:*
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 10
*Incline DB Bench:*
65's x 10
70's x 10
75's x 10, 9
*Incline DB Flyes:*
25's x 10
30's x 10, 10
*Pec Deck:*
70 x 10, 10, 10
*Cable Crossovers*:
50 x 10
60 x 10, 10
*Dips:*
12, 12, 8
*Pressdowns:*
130 x 10
150 x 10, 10


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 13, 2012)

*4/12/12
W.G. Pulldowns:*
110 x 10
150 x 10
170 x 10, 7
*Cable Rows:*
150 x 10, 10, 10, 10
*C.G. Pulldowns:*
120 x 8, 8, 9
*Bent Over Rows:*
95 x 10
115 x 10
125 x 10
*Barbell Curls:*
50 x 10
60 x 10, 8
*Single Arm Preachers:*
25's x 7, 7, 8
*Hammers:*
30's x 6, 6, 5
=============================================================
*4/13/12
Seated Shoulder Press:*
95 x 10
135 x 10
185 x 10, 10    _barely_
*Arnolds:*
30's x 10
35's x 10
40's x 10
45's x 8
*Laterals:*
25's x 10, 8, 8
*Rev. Pec Deck:*
55 x 10
70 x 10, 10
*Cable Pull Backs:*
40 x 10/10, 10/10
50 x 10/10
*Vertical Rows:*
135 x 10, 10
155 x 10
*Shrugs:*
225 x 10
275 x 10, 10


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 18, 2012)

_*My schedule has been retarded lately, hence the delay of updates.*_

*4/15/12
Front Squats:*
95 x 10
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 10
*Leg Press:*
315 x 10
405 x 10
495 x 10
585 x 10
*Walking Lunges:*
25# x 20 steps, 20 steps
*Leg Curl / Ext compounds:*
110 x 10/10, 10/10
120 x 8/10
*Calf Raises:*
115 x 10
140 x 10
165 x 10
*Hypers:*
80 x 10, 10, 10
*Crunch Machine:*
90 x 10, 10, 10
================================================================
*4/17/12*_
4 am training session... this friggin sucks_
*Flat Bench:*
135 x 10
225 x 10, 10, 12
*Inc. DB Bench:*
65's x 10
70's x 10
75's x 10, 10
*Inc. DB Flyes:*
25's x 10, 10, 10
*Pec Deck:*
70 x 10, 10, 10
*Cable Crossovers:*
50 x 10, 10
60 x 10
*Dips:*
BW x 10, 10, 10
*Pressdowns:*
140 x 10
150 x 10
160 x 10
====================================================================
*4/18/12*
_12 hour work day and flipped my training time again... running on pretty much no sleep... yeah, I'm definitely not feeling this one at all._
*W.G. Pulldown:*
110 x 10
120 x 10
130 x 10
140 x 10
*Cable Rows:*
120 x 10
130 x 10
140 x 10
150 x 8
*C.G. Pulldowns:*
120 x 10, 10, 10
*Bent Over Rows:*
135 x 10, 10, 8
*Barbell Curls:*
50 x 10
60 x 9, 5_ (drop)_ 
40 x 5  _ wow, right forearm / elbow not liking that._
*One Arm Preachers:*
20's x 9, 9, 8
*Hammer:*
25's x 9, 9, 8


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 26, 2012)

*4/23/12*
*Shoulder Press:*
95 x 10
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 5   *PR!*
*Arnold Presses:*
35's x 10
40's x 10
45's x 8
50's x 5  _(drop)_
35's x 3
*Laterals:*
25's x 10, 10, 4   _ Odd_
*Rev. Pec Deck:*
_different machine than I usually use... it's the only thing that can account for the dramatically different weights from usual._
90 x 10
100 x 10
110 x 10
*Cable Pull Backs:*
50 x 10/10, 10/10, 10/10
*Vertical Rows:*
135 x 10
155 x 10, 8
*Shrugs:*
275 x 10, 10, 10
====================================================================
*4/25/12*
*Back Squats:*
135 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 10
315 x 7    _ -most I've squatted in a couple years_
*Leg Press:*
315 x 10
405 x 10
495 x 10
585 x 10
*Walking Lunges:*
25 x 20 steps
35 x 20 steps
45 x 16 steps
*Leg Curl / Ext. compounds:*
80 x 10/10, 10/10, 10/10
*Calf Raises:*
105 x 10
150 x 10, 7   _ - Holy Cramp!_
*Crunch Machine:*
80 x 8   _ -shit, now my abs cramped..... I'm apparently a bit dehydrated._
====================================================================
*4/26/12*
*Flat Bench:*
95 x 10
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 8
*Inc. DB Bench:*
70's x 10
75's x 10
80's x 8, 6
*Inc. DB Flyes:*
25's x 8
30's x 8
40's x 8
*Pec Deck:*
70 x 10, 10
85 x 10
*Cable Crossovers:*
50 x 10
60 x 10
70 x 10
*Dips:*
10, 10, 9
*Pressdowns:*
160 x 10
170 x 10
180 x 7


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 30, 2012)

*4/27/12
W.G. Pulldowns:*
110 x 10
130 x 10
150 x 10
160 x 6, 3
*Cable Rows:*
140 x 8, 8, 10, 10
*C.G. Pull Downs:*
120 x 8
130 x 8
140 x 8
*Bent Over Rows:*
135 x 8, 8, 8
*Barbell Curls:*
50 x 10, 10
60 x 8
*One Arm Preachers:*
25's x 5, 5, 3, 2
*Hammers:*
20's x 10
25's x 10, 8   _drop_
20's x 5        _  drop_
15's x 5
*-everything just felt soooo damned heavy today. Dunno if it's lack of sleep, or food, or what but damn today just sucked.*
===============================================================
*4/30/12*
*I'm f'n starving for some reason. I ate less than 2 hours before the gym and my damned stomach is growling.*
*Shoulder Press:*
95 x 10
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 6  * nice, one more... progress!* 
*Arnolds:*
35's x 10
40's x 10
45's x 7, 5     *hmph, looks like that extra rep above took it's toll*
*Laterals:*
20's x 10, 10, 10
*Rev. Pec Deck:*
70 x 9, 9, 9
*Cable Pull Backs:*
50 x 10/10, 10/10, 10/10
*Vertical Rows:*
135 x 10, 10, 10
*Shrugs:*
275 x 10, 10, 10


----------



## lucifuge (May 3, 2012)

*5/1/12*
_Took it a bit easy today, no particular reason...._
*Hack Squats:*
135 x 10
225 x 10, 10
*Leg Press:*
405 x 10, 10, 10
*Walking Lunges:*
45 x 16, 16, 10
*Leg Curl / Ext. compounds:*
80 x 10/10
100 x 10/10
120 x 8/8
*Seated Calf Raise (straight leg):*
160 x 10
175 x 10
190 x 10
*Hypers:*
60 x 12, 12, 12
*Crunch Machine:*
120 x 10, 10, 10
====================================================================
*5/2/12*
_Short on time today._
*Flat Bench Press:*
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 7
*Inc. DB Bench:*
70's x 10
75's x 10
80's x 8, 8
*Inc. DB Flyes:*
25's x 10
30's x 8
*Pec Deck:*
55 x 10
70 x 10
85 x 10
*Cable Crossovers:*
55 x 8
60 x 8
70 x 8
*Dips:*
10, 10, 10
*Rope Pressdowns:*
140 x 10
150 x 10, 5, 5


----------



## lucifuge (May 13, 2012)

*way behind again...*

*5/4/12
W.G. Pulldowns:*
120 x 10
140 x 10
170 x 8
200 x 4
*Cable Rows:*
120 x 10
140 x 10
170 x 8
200 x 6
*C.G. Pulldowns:*
150 x 10
170 x 7, 6
*Bent Over Rows:*
135 x 10
185 x 7, 7
*Barbell Curls:   (straight bar)*
45 x 10
65 x 10, 10
*Alt. DB Curls:*
25's x 8, 8, 8
*Hammers:  (down the rack)*
30's x 5
25's x 5
20's x 5
15's x 5
10's x 5
5's x 5
====================================================================
*5/7/12
Shoulder Press:*
95 x 5
135 x 5
185 x 5
225 x 5
*Arnolds:*
50's x 5
55's'x 5
60's x 5
65's x 5
*Laterals:*
20's x 10
25's x 10
30's x 10
*Rev. Pec Deck:*
70 x 10, 10, 9
*Cable Pull Backs:*
50's x 10, 10, 10
*Vertical Rows:*
135 x 10
*short on time, my daughter has a softball game.*
===============================================================
*5/8/12
Squats:*
135 x 10
225 x 5     *-not today, my lower back's still pissed from tattooing all day yesterday*
*Leg Press:*
8 plates x 10
10 plates x 10
12 plates x 10
14 plates x 10
*Lunges:*
45 x 20, 18
*Leg Curl / Ext. compounds:*
120 x 10/10, 10/10, 10/10
*Calf Raises (on leg press machine)*
160 x 10, 10, 10
*Sissy Squats:*
1 plate x 25
==========================================================================
*5/9/12
Flat bench:*
135 x 10
185 x 10
225 x 10
275 x 8
*Inc. DB Bench:*
70's x 10
80's x 10
90's x 7
*Inc. DB Flyes:*
30's x 8
35's x 8
40's x 8
*Crossovers:*
50 x 10
60 x 10
70 x 10
*Pec Deck:*
85 x 8, 8, 8
*Dips:*
BW x 20, 8, 8
*Pressdowns:*
80 x 10
85 x 10
90 x 10
===========================================================
*5/11/12
Pulldowns:*
140 x 10
160 x 10
180 x 10
*Cable Rows:*
150 x 10, 10, 10
*1 arm Pulldowns:*
75 x 8/8
80 x 8/8, 8/8
*1 arm Rows (machine)*
80 x 10/10, 10/10, 8/8
*Barbell Curls: (straight bar)*
45 x 10
65 x 10
75 x 8
*Alt. DB Curls:*
25's x 8, 8, 8
*Hammers:*
20's x 10, 10, 10


----------

